# Garcia Broner, Charlo Heiland SHO Championship Boxing



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Didn't see a thread so here it is.

Card starting in a few minutes 9 PM Eastern.

First we have:










Followed by the main event:


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, this place is so dead. :lol:


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Man, this place is so dead. :lol:


Yeah it is


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Spoiler: Results from undercard



Miller destroys Gerald Washington over 8 rounds
Katie Taylor wins by too
Rau'Shee Warren beats Arroyo by UD


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Broner shaved the beard, and said he made weight easy. No excuses today.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Lets go Jorge


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit, Charlos is fucking gigantic.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Charlo the best pure striker at MW


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Matthew Macklin says he thinks theres somthing wrong with Heilands back leg


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

What's wrong with Heiland's legs?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Yeah hes limping bad


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

so, this is heiland, huh?....heard a lot about this dude... but damn, does he suck. fights like a duck...and throws punches like an amateur....easy night for charlo.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Charlo should get the ko

10-9 Charlo


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Charlo the best pure striker at MW


Only second to the Miz, bro.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> so, this is heiland, huh?....heard a lot about this dude... but damn, does he suck. fights like a duck...and throws punches like an amateur....easy night for charlo.


because his leg looks fucked


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Did Heiland come in injred? His legs look weird. I haven't seen him in forever, though.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Blasting jams all night instead of listening to the horror team of Brian Minstrel Show Custer, Mauro Old Baby Ranallo and Al King Hairline Bernstein.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> because his leg looks fucked


Something seems to be clearly wrong...not sure why no one acknowledges it on the SHO broadcast.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Does he have a hip injury? He's moving terribly.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

damn...heiland is the defniition of a punch drunk fighter...fights on his heels. has he been in a lotta wars?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Charlo
10-8 Charlo

This shouldn't be long


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bad move on the corner if his leg is really fucked and they're letting him stay in with Charlo... Not a smart move IMO.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

dammit, Spectrum Cable is ass, getting "Showtime is currently unavailable please try again later."


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Something seems to be clearly wrong...not sure why no one acknowledges it on the SHO broadcast.


Macklin (a former opponent) noted it about 2 minutes into the first round


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Lampley said:


> Does he have a hip injury? He's moving terribly.


I feel like he's going to break his fucking knee. His legs are so damn stiff. They should really stop this fight. I think Heiland came in injured.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Macklin (a former opponent) noted it about 2 minutes into the first round


I got the Showtime broadcast.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Only second to the Miz, bro.


Fuckin Corey Graves

It appears Heiland has pulled a Kevin Nash and tore his quads


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

its not just heilands legs aand his footwork....ts also his garbage technique


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

FINALLY someone says something.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

This is strange. What is wrong with his leg? Why is he moving like that?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

They should definitely stop this fight. Heiland came in injured, and he's a dumbass for continuing.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Sky broadcast have been going on about his obviously injured leg since the first round lol, whos doing the showtime commentary


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Sky broadcast have been going on about his obviously injured leg since the first round lol, whos doing the showtime commentary


Paulie, Bernstein, and Mauro. Bernstein was the only one to really say it. Paulie touched on it, but he just chalked it up to some awkwardness.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

#SWAT


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

And that makes Charlo the mandatory for GGG


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

They talked about it after the first round. No need to pile on...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

That was ridiculous.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Well, that was a worthless fight.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Macklin noted that he wasn't bouncing as he usually does then pointed out his backleg was so stiff that he probably came into the bout injured in the first round


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

heiland went in there with an injury to his leg?...does his corner want this man to be destroyed and possibly permanently hurt? what kind of people are these?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> They talked about it after the first round. No need to pile on...


They didn't say anything until the doctor examined it, it was clear from the opening bell that there was something wrong.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Poor Jorge waits years for this opporunity then goes in as a one legged man in an ass kicking contest


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

The WBC gave him a kayfabe gold medal


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

I think Jorge actually did well to go that far given the circumstances lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Charlo said he wants GGG next and calls himself Vernon Forest reincarnated


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Macklin is fuming that Jorges team even let him into the ring


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

charlo would be the best fighter ggg faced...better even than danny jacobs or canelo.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: They're talking about his power against an obviously injured fighter.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> They didn't say anything until the doctor examined it, it was clear from the opening bell that there was something wrong.


Just strange. I feel for him...


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

clarkson is a good lookin chick


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

its a damn pity I was looking forward to that fight


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> charlo would be the best fighter ggg faced...better even than danny jacobs or canelo.


Got damn you're a nuthugger.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: They're talking about his power against an obviously injured f


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

jasmine clarkson is good lookin ...think i want a date!


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> charlo would be the best fighter ggg faced...better even than danny jacobs or canelo.


Who's alt are you?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

I was looking forward to this fight, would have been interesting if one guy wasnt sent in crippled


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> They didn't say anything until the doctor examined it, it was clear from the opening bell that there was something wrong.


Just strange. I feel for him...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Chisora/Miller would be a good fight.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Who's alt are you?


i take it you didn't like my comment about ggg and charlo...ok then, ggg would knock out charlo in the first second of the first round....happy now mufucka?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: So many double posts. This forum is fast becoming ESB.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Charlo said he wants GGG next and calls himself Vernon Forest reincarnated


How do you see that fight going?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> i take it you didn't like my comment about ggg and charlo...ok then, ggg would knock out charlo in the first second of the first round....happy now mufucka?


Not at all, it's just that everytime I read one of your posts I gotta wipe off the slober off my screen from all that slurpin on nuts you do.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

raushee warren is a great lil fighter....but he actually needs to drop down in weight...to like super flyweight...prob is there's no money at that weight for american boxers.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Did anyone else make note of the "CHB" on the back of Charlo's trunks? :doyenfingers


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Starting to get sick of the sight of Malignaggi


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Not at all, it's just that everytime I read one of your posts I gotta wipe off the slober off my screen from all that slurpin on nuts you do.


lemme guess. you all about mikey garcia tonight...am i right?


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

maidana was a bigger, very aggressive fighter...broner was moving up in weight....this fight is different. it's garcia moving up in weight. broner is actually the bigger man...and broner has he speed and power advantage.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Someone photoshop Garcia and Broner with swapped hairdos.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

i predict broner by decision...mikey gets dropped at least once


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

War Garcia!


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

broner has the advantage in big fight experience (maidana, porter)....he has the size and speed advantage. and he's got power and talent. i see no way garcia can win this.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Mikey! The Gentleman Fighter.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

War Miguel!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> i predict broner by decision...mikey gets dropped at least once


If Broner lands more than Mikey then Broner will KO him, cant see a scenario where Broner wins by decision he will stop Mikey if hes going to win


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

go AB!...take garcia outta there!


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I wonder what the fight night weights are. I have to wonder how much Mikey rehydrated. Dude was hitting the water hard.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

broner is gonna wipe that smug grin offa garcias face....lol.

is gone be sweet!


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> broner is gonna wipe that smug grin offa garcias face....lol.
> 
> is gone be sweet!


Missed you brother.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

i like how ever since garcia started his comeback people been actiing like he's the same as before the layoff.....fact is, he hasn't been that impressive.... beat a couple of bums. broner hasn't looked great either, but still a top talent. broner stays focused and he'll handle lil mikey.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Broner fast


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

broner takes round 1.. 10-9 broner


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Looks like broner following the floyd/jmm rigo/donaire game plan


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Broner


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Good start by Broner Good finish by Garcia.

10-9 Garcia


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

1-0 Mikey


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

AB usually stands still so far he's moving and not throwing much...


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

1-1,,,even fight.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Broner fast


Ain't landing, though...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

20-18 Garcia 

not much has landed, but Mikey's opening up first...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Broner
9-10 Garcia


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, Garcia is amazing. The guy cuts off the ring like a damn srugeon.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

2-0
Garcia


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

AB gotta go first ans spin out...


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner biting on every feint right now. LOL


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Broner fighting scared. Doing a whole lotta nothing.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Broner overreacts to every little feint


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Beautiful. Garcia is just picture perfect to watch.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

2-1 garcia after 3


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Garcia 2-1. Broner is wasting energy on ineffective movement.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

3-0 Miguel


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Broner
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

30-27 Garcia

Again, Garcia opens up and attacks. Pins Broner on the ropes and put an impression on Adrien. Not all the punches landed, but they were hard shots...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Broner has fallen behind...


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner is outclassed as a boxer. That's the big story here so far for me. He's gonna need to land something meaningful to change the fight. 

I have it 3-1 Garcia.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

2-2 even fight after 4


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Dominant performance by Garcia. I think Garcia won every round so far.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Broner
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mikey acting like the big man in the ring. Broners best shot was to get physical on the inside but he is too scared to get in there. 

Broner is wasting so nuch energy moving. 8thr round tko


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

40-36 Garcia

Garcia on point cutting off the ring. Broner needs to land big and use his speed to turn this around...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

4-0 Miguel


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

3-1 Garcia


----------



## Football Bat (Dec 2, 2016)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> 2-2 even fight after 4


:lol:


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Garcia punch perfect so far, intelligent pressure.

4-0


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner has at least figured that if he uses the high guard, he doesn't have to react on the feints...

AB can't get off from that position, though...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Broner looking very vulnerable. He has so much wasted talent.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

4-1 Garcia


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Garcia's giving Boner the works.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner looking better in 5.

He's better with a high guard and pressuring instead of trying to box.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

broner starting to put the pressure now...garcia took some shots in that round....3-2 broner after 5


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

5-0 Miguel


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

4-1 Garcia. Getting away from Broner.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Broner looking very vulnerable. He has so much wasted talent.


No he really doesnt. He had size on his side coming up. Once he fought figters his size he looked average


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Broner
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia

Broner needs to come forward


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> broner starting to put the pressure now...garcia took some shots in that round....3-2 broner after 5


Are you blind?


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

1st could go either way (uneventful)..2-5, Garcia.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

50-45 Garcia


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> Broner has at least figured that if he uses the high guard, he doesn't have to react on the feints...
> 
> AB can't get off from that position, though...


Browner shouldn't be being outboxed. Garcia is a very good power-boxer, though.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

5-1 Garcia.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

i gotta feelin garcia gets ko'd tonight


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner looks clueless. Garcia is fighting a tremendous fight. 

5-1 Garcia


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> i gotta feelin garcia gets ko'd tonight


Me too.

He's already looking tired.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

3-3 after 6....even fight.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

6-0 Miguel


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Garcia is out-power boxing Boner


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Browner shouldn't be being outboxed. Garcia is a very good power-boxer, though.


I'll say this, he isn't missing by much.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

60-54 Garcia

Garcia has him covered. Broner needs a big turnaround...


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

So far a microcosm of their respective careers...

Impressive consistency and professionalism vs. a bit of flash and a lot of trash talking


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

5-1 Mikey


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Broner
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Are you blind?


ignore him, He shows up every now and then and always claims the black guy is winning.


----------



## UK fight fan (Apr 22, 2016)

lol @Broner getting his ears boxed off by an inactive Featherweight


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Clear now, to win this fight, Broner needed to rattle off combinations and get out of the way. Not his game...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

KOTF said:


> Garcia is out-power boxing Boner


Skills matter...


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

I thought this was going to be a good fight. I was wrong. 

Garcia 6-1.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

4-3 Broner imo.

Garcia looking done.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner's confidence is plummeting. He doesn't have a clue right now.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

6-1 Mikey 
Very patient, making a good fight.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner now needs a KO to win. Garcia is too damn dominant.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

lol beautiful combo at the end, Broner almost got decapitated by a jab


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Broners getting owned.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

4-3 garcia after 7....broner needs to be more aggressive and raise his activity


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> 3-3 after 6....even fight.


I have Broner up 8-0


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

]10-9 Broner
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

7-0 Garcia


----------



## UK fight fan (Apr 22, 2016)

Mikey looks like he's winning this fight easily without leaving 2nd gear.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

70-63 Garcia

Need a knockout time for Broner...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Browner does not have a good corner. He has never been a strategic guy, and he always looks unprepared. He wins fights off of natural talent.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

7-1 Mikey


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Boner is fighting like a sparring partner


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

I haven't a clue how Garcia is slipping some of these punches...


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Broner is done man. He doesn't have the confidence he used to, still moving backwards when it's VERY obvious that he's an offensive fighter


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

8-0 Garcia


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

5-3 garcia...broner starting to lift the aggression...but needs to keep more consistent. he needs to drop garcia or at least hurt him bad.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

80-72 Garcia

Adrien came alive that round, but still didn't win it. Garcia on tonight...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Mikey just too picture perfect tonight. This is a beautiful display of boxing.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner needs a new corner. Shouting isn't going to change things. 

Garcia 7-1.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Broner
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia

Broner is better up close


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Broner with his best round..he didn't win it, though. 

Getting precarious for AB. 7 rounds to Garcia, 1 round even heading into the 9th


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

Broner just looks beat on his stool, Garcia has been clinical and effective every round of the fight.


----------



## UK fight fan (Apr 22, 2016)

I get the impression if Garica decides to step on the gas he'd stop Broner now.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

paloalto00 said:


> Broner is done man. He doesn't have the confidence he used to, still moving backwards when it's VERY obvious that he's an offensive fighter


Still trying to be floyd


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

7-2 Garcia


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

the bell saved garcias ass...


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Garcia almost knocked out there.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Credit to Broner that round. He showed a lot of heart. 

Garcia 7-2.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Browner getting soundly beaten.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

9th round is Broner's best round (after the 8th) and still was arguably outworked by Garcia.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Broner
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
10-9 Broner


----------



## Gully Foyle (May 7, 2016)

Broner got that power and speed, can be so effective up close but not using it enough


----------



## UK fight fan (Apr 22, 2016)

Broner 'CAN MAN' gimmick will turn into Audley Harriosn's 'YES I CAN' gimmick


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Mikey just too picture perfect tonight. This is a beautiful display of boxing.


Not as much quickness as I'd like, but yeah...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

9-0 Garcia better round for Broner, but Garcia lander cleaner


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

89-82 Garcia

Broner wins a round! Too bad it was the 9th.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

8-2 Garcia


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

5-4 garcia after 9


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Mickeys power didn't carry up


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Garcia appears to be tiring a little. Broner showing some dog. 

Garcia still 7-3.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> 5-4 garcia after 9


^ This guy LMAO


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Broner
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
10-9 Broner
10-9 Broner


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

broner wins rd 10....5-5 in rounds....broner can stop him but needs to sustain the attack.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Excellent fight between two damn good fighters. Broner is coming on. 

7 Garcia
2 Broner
1 Even


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

10-0 Garcia


----------



## UK fight fan (Apr 22, 2016)

Medicine said:


> ^ This guy LMAO


Broner must have just evened it up! Last 2 rounds and it's all there for the taking!!!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I had a bet on Broner because the odds were too good but he's a fucking embarrassment.
Garcia hasn't even looked particularly special.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

98-92 Garcia

Broner again. 2-round streak,. Moving foward being first worked for him.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

If Broner tries to say he won a decision he needs to shoot himself.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Garcia wins the 11th basically by default. Garcia 8-3.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Mickeys power didn't carry up


Hard to say. AB's been hiding behind the high guard since round 3.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

9-2 Mikey Garcia


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

6-5 garcia...broner needs to drop him to win.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

9-2 Garcia


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Broner
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
10-9 Broner
10-9 Broner
9-10 Garcia

Broner hurt him to the body at the end


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

108-101 Garcia

Garcia with a champions round. Broner does next to nothing...


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Garcia is doing a good job of punching gloves and arms.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

11-0 Garcia

I can see Broner winning 1 and 9 but that's it, I prefered Mikeys work in those two rounds.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Consistency counts...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Garcia is doing a good job of punching gloves and arms.


Unlike Broner right.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

6-6 a draw


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

10-2 Garcia


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

118-110 Mikey Garcia


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Garcia will get robbed


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

broner let too many opportunities slip away....coulda won this fight if he had a more positive atitude....basically let a himself be outworked. i call it 7-5 garcia in rounds.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

dyna said:


> 6-6 a draw


LMAO


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

118-110 Garcia


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

anything in the range of 11-1 or 8-4 Garcia is fair. 3 close rounds, one clear Broner round, the rest clear Garcia rounds...in my humble opinion.

No shitting on Broner, either. He came in sharp and ready. All credit to Garcia.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Broner
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
9-10 Garcia
10-9 Broner
10-9 Broner
9-10 Garcia
10-9 Broner

112-116 Garcia


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

That's a wrap, I got a 12-0 sweep but I could see Broner getting 1, 9, and 12.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

9-3 Garcia


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Garcia ekes out a close round in the 12th. 

I finished with Garcia winning 9-3, could see 8-4 but anything closer than that is dodgy imo.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

244 landed by MG
125 landed by ass beaten


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Garcia is doing a good job of punching gloves and arms.


In all seriousnes.

Broner is much better when he comes forward but none of those asslickers behind him are able to convince him.
Don't think Garcia looked too good, Broner is just very inconsistent actually throwing punches.

If Broner had a proper corner, and no asslickers behind him he could have worn Garcia down.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Broner got neutralized and destroyed. Mikey messed his nose up again, though.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

7-5 Garcia. Broner could've won, he needed to be busier in terms of recent fights and during these rounds. Broner landed the cleaner punches and looked the stronger, more skilled fighter. He just wasn't busy enough. Garcia is overrated, he is conventional and his power isn't much at this weight.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

118-110 Garcia

He controlled the action, he had the activity and he had the gameplan. Impressive fight by Garcia.

Broner fought hard, like always, but not well throughout the fight. Don't know why he wasn't first in the beginning...


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Diamond champion


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

goes to show steve farhood don't know how to score a fkin fight


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> 10-9 Broner
> 9-10 Garcia
> 9-10 Garcia
> 9-10 Garcia
> ...


Yeah, looks decent and I think that's even being generous to AB tbf.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Broner got neutralized and destroyed. Mikey messed his nose up again, though.


I think it's more a case of Broner neutralizing himself.

He's a negative fighter at heart but can't drag the tempo down so he's the only guy not punching.
When he comes forward he's so much more effective, but he lacks the mentality for it.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Another thing, Garcia was noticeably troubled by his nose. He has quit in him, that mentality from the Salido fight is still there.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

dyna said:


> In all seriousnes.
> 
> Broner is much better when he comes forward but none of those asslickers behind him are able to convince him.
> Don't think Garcia looked too good, Broner is just very inconsistent actually throwing punches.
> ...


He should get Norman Stone to train him


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

i had it 7-5....the judges had it 8-4, 8-4 and 9-3. not that far off....


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> i predict broner by decision...mikey gets dropped at least once





ShinyDiscoBall said:


> broner has the advantage in big fight experience (maidana, porter)....he has the size and speed advantage. and he's got power and talent. i see no way garcia can win this.





ShinyDiscoBall said:


> broner is gonna wipe that smug grin offa garcias face....lol.
> 
> is gone be sweet!


You're a fucken idiot. Ydksab


----------



## UK fight fan (Apr 22, 2016)

Broner will vow to clean up his act in his interview


Then he will be in jail again by the time July is over


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

11-1

Garcia beat him every department, just levels above. Terrific performance.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Unlike Broner right.


Broner was the only fighter landing clean to the head. Garcia landed some jabs and occasional body punches.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Broner was the only fighter landing clean to the head. Garcia landed some jabs and occasional body punches.


LOL


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> goes to show steve farhood don't know how to score a fkin fight


Garcia nearly doubled him, look at broner's face. MG dominated


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Imagine if Broner was trained by Ann Wolfe. I think he has the physical attributes to be a p4p top 10 fighter but he fights like Mayweather if Mayweather had a lobotomy. Damn shame



Anyways Mikey vs Crawford, lets do it.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

UK fight fan said:


> Broner will vow to clean up his act in his interview
> 
> Then he will be in jail again by the time July is over


He said he had a great camp, he came in shape and had a full camp, no excuses.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Broner mad :lol:


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

A! B! Ass beaten!


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You're a fucken idiot. Ydksab


lol...aight dude, we'll see each other again.


----------



## UK fight fan (Apr 22, 2016)

Broner= what a fucking idiot


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

dyna said:


> I think it's more a case of Broner neutralizing himself.
> 
> He's a negative fighter at heart but can't drag the tempo down so he's the only guy not punching.
> When he comes forward he's so much more effective, but he lacks the mentality for it.


Getting tagged when you do come forward can be discouraging, its one thing saying when he comes forward with a high guard he's effective but don't think those smacks round the ribs and solar plexus weren't effective either


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Props to Broner for not making excuses.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Lol Sky "Typical Adrien Broner interview basically, gave Mikey Garcia a bit of credit then came out with a load of total nonsense"


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Broxi said:


> Yeah, looks decent and I think that's even being generous to AB tbf.


How da fuck can they even justify giving Broner 4 rounds?

He barely won the 9th, and that's about it. 11 could be seen as a draw, but that's being generous to Broner.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I thought Broner dealt with the loss pretty well in the post fight interview.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Dealt_with said:


> 7-5 Garcia. Broner could've won, he needed to be busier in terms of recent fights and during these rounds. Broner landed the cleaner punches and looked the stronger, more skilled fighter. He just wasn't busy enough. Garcia is overrated, he is conventional and his power isn't much at this weight.


Wow. Could you be a bigger hater? You are the same clown that thought glass chin Gamboa could beat Garcia. Why would you even bother posting? Are you drunk and pathetically lookin for anyone to agree with you? Silly goose.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Crawford would destroy Garcia. Garcia needs to move back down where his power is effective.
I like Broner, that was a real interview. I like that he is confident immediately after the fight, I think that bodes well for the future.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Broner was the only fighter landing clean to the head. Garcia landed some jabs and occasional body punches.


Watch the replays at least moron.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

broner fights too negative...he made garcia miss most of the punches or blocked them....but he didn't seem to know how to turn on the aggression and what to do when he had garcia in his sights.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> 7-5 Garcia. Broner could've won, he needed to be busier in terms of recent fights and during these rounds. Broner landed the cleaner punches and looked the stronger, more skilled fighter. He just wasn't busy enough. Garcia is overrated, he is conventional and his power isn't much at this weight.


I cant wait for Garcia to destroy Loma


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

In all seriousness, I would pick Boner (right now, as in right after the Garcia fight) to KO McGregor


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Mikey's body shots were niiice.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> goes to show steve farhood don't know how to score a fkin fight


Yeah, it's not that you are a moron. It's Steve Farhood that's the moron. Go suck on your momma's titty while she tells you that you're handsome.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Wow. Could you be a bigger hater? You are the same clown that thought glass chin Gamboa could beat Garcia. Why would you even bother posting? Are you drunk and pathetically lookin for anyone to agree with you? Silly goose.


No, I absolutely believe that prime Gamboa would easily beat Garcia. Broner could beat him in a rematch. Why even bother posting if you're going to be so dishonest about what happened? The fact that judges had it 8-4 despite Broner's relative inactivity should tell you something.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

i don't think this fight does anything for garcia's pfp standing though....he wasn't that impressive and he showed a lotta flaws...it was more broner's incompetence than garcia's skill...if broner had only thrown more punches he coulda ko'd mikey tonight...but you can't ko a guy if you refuse to hit him.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Another thing, Garcia was noticeably troubled by his nose. He has quit in him, that mentality from the Salido fight is still there.


He knocked Salido down 5 times. How many times has Loma beaten Salido?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

KOTF said:


> In all seriousness, I would pick Boner (right now, as in right after the Garcia fight) to KO McGregor


He only gets warmed up around the twelfth


----------



## Bernard Black (Mar 7, 2015)

Dealt_with said:


> 7-5 Garcia. Broner could've won, he needed to be busier in terms of recent fights and during these rounds. Broner landed the cleaner punches and looked the stronger, more skilled fighter. He just wasn't busy enough. Garcia is overrated, he is conventional and his power isn't much at this weight.


You are very wrong.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Total dickhead right to the end.
Never throws enough right hands,still fights off that telegraphed lead left hook and still claims he's gonna be an ATG.
Utter fucking wanker and Garcia barely got out of third gear.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> i don't think this fight does anything for garcia's pfp standing though....he wasn't that impressive and he showed a lotta flaws...it was more broner's incompetence than garcia's skill...if broner had only thrown more punches he coulda ko'd mikey tonight...but you can't ko a guy if you refuse to hit him.


Did Garcia steal your wife?


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> wasted love


Broner's Broner's biggest enemy.

His strengths are bullying physically weaker fighters, an ok high guard, solid power and a fighting heart.

The Mayweather impression turns him into Berto v.1.5.

Aggression would've increased the risk of catching something big - but that was the only way he could've won this fight.

M.Garcia doesn't like pressure that disrupts his rhythm, he doesn't like rough inside fighting.

Broner blew it.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Crawford would destroy Garcia. Garcia needs to move back down where his power is effective.
> I like Broner, that was a real interview. I like that he is confident immediately after the fight, I think that bodes well for the future.


I'd also pick Crawford over Garcia.

As for Broner, that was defiance and bravado, not confidence.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

look,most of mkeys punches were blocked....but at least he was throwing ...that's more than you could say for broner.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

@knowimuch 
@941jeremy 
@paloalto00










Here it is boys...source:

http://photo.boxingscene.com/uploads/orlando-cruz-coming-out.jpg


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Dealt_with said:


> Another thing, Garcia was noticeably troubled by his nose. He has quit in him, that mentality from the Salido fight is still there.


Keep digging, dickhead.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Did Garcia steal your wife?


Every non-black fighter has stolen his wife.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> He knocked Salido down 5 times. How many times has Loma beaten Salido?


Salido was holding on for life at the end of the Loma fight. Garcia was looking for a way out at the end of the Salido fight. Loma was in his 2nd pro fight. Garcia was the bigger man against Salido. Salido was the much bigger man against Lomachenko. And let's see what happens if Loma fights Garcia :good


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> No, I absolutely believe that prime Gamboa would easily beat Garcia. Broner could beat him in a rematch. Why even bother posting if you're going to be so dishonest about what happened? The fact that judges had it 8-4 despite Broner's relative inactivity should tell you something.


Yea it means this is boxing and the "home" fighter always gets a few rounds in their pocket.


----------



## Broxi (Jul 24, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> How da fuck can they even justify giving Broner 4 rounds?
> 
> He barely won the 9th, and that's about it. 11 could be seen as a draw, but that's being generous to Broner.


Yeah, I think when a guy is being outclassed so badly, the minute he does anything positive there's a temptation there to throw him the round out of mercy.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> @knowimuch
> @941jeremy
> @paloalto00
> 
> ...


I'm on the work pc, give me a few


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Lester1583 said:


> Broner's Broner's biggest enemy.
> 
> His strengths are bullying physically weaker fighters, an ok high guard, solid power and a fighting heart.
> 
> ...


a more aggressive broner would have been risky....but this is boxing. there's more risk if you don't throw punches and you let the other guy unload on you without paying a price.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

saul_ir34 said:


> He knocked Salido down 5 times. How many times has Loma beaten Salido?


boom :lol:


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Salido was holding on for life at the end of the Loma fight. Garcia was looking for a way out at the end of the Salido fight. Loma was in his 2nd pro fight. Garcia was the bigger man against Salido. Salido was the much bigger man against Lomachenko. And let's see what happens if Loma fights Garcia :good


 Loma has a much much longer boxing record. Salido was just as big when he fought Garcia. Once again. How many tines has Loma beaten Salido?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The people here.. so prone to bias. Garcia isn't much, like always I'll be proven right in time.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

garcia is NOT a skill level above broner....they're about the same in terms of skill. the difference is broner doesn't have the "bombs away" mentality....far too cautious


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Loma has a much much longer boxing record. Salido was just as big when he fought Garcia. Once again. How many tines has Loma beaten Salido?


Black and white thinking. You're obviously a small mind that lacks intellect or objectivity. Not worth my time.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> The people here.. so prone to bias. Garcia isn't much, like always I'll be proven right in time.


He was good, but it wasn't virtuoso by any means. He's certainly no JMM.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

so who do you guys compare MG to? they said Arguello, I think if I had to pick I'd say Finito


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> garcia is NOT a skill level above broner....they're about the same in terms of skill. the difference is broner doesn't have the "bombs away" mentality....far too cautious


We just saw that they are by no means the same in terms of skill


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

It wasn't nonsense. What he said was true. He's a draw whether you like it or not. He'll be back in main events whether you like it or not...


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> garcia is NOT a skill level above broner....they're about the same in terms of skill. the difference is broner doesn't have the "bombs away" mentality....far too cautious


Nah. Broner is significantly less skilled than Garcia, which is exactly why he couldn't do anything with his overwhelming advantage in handspeed.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

floyd-mcgregor...wtf is boxing coming too....a run of the mill UFC guy against a boxing legend....in a BOXING match.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Dealt_with said:


> No, I absolutely believe that prime Gamboa would easily beat Garcia. Broner could beat him in a rematch. Why even bother posting if you're going to be so dishonest about what happened? The fact that judges had it 8-4 despite Broner's relative inactivity should tell you something.


He was inactive because he was scared to open up and get caught. If you knew ANYTHING about boxing you'd understand that. It shows how little you know that you think a fighter like Gamboa who is all flash would beat such a great technical and powerful fighter like Garcia. Just stop!!!!


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> The people here.. so prone to bias. Garcia isn't much, like always I'll be proven right in time.


Like always?



Dealt_with said:


> Broner with the upset. Garcia can't take the best punch and he doesn't have heart for the game.


:think1


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> i don't think this fight does anything for garcia's pfp standing though....he wasn't that impressive and he showed a lotta flaws...it was more broner's incompetence than garcia's skill...if broner had only thrown more punches he coulda ko'd mikey tonight...but you can't ko a guy if you refuse to hit him.


What flaws did he show? Why are you failing to mention that he stepped up and gave away a huge size advantage to Broner and still won almost every round. Seriously fuck off.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

part of the problem with broner is the problem tyson had...too much success too young. fighters like that lose that hunger...that sense or urgency. a young, upcoming broner would have done so much better, because garcia really aint all that.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

nuclear said:


> so who do you guys compare MG to? they said Arguello, I think if I had to pick I'd say Finito


Gilberto Roman, Finito, and a young JMM sounds about right. All Nacho Beristain trained fighters. Imagine Mikey trained by Beristain.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Nah. Broner is significantly less skilled than Garcia, which is exactly why he couldn't do anything with his overwhelming advantage in handspeed.


Why do you think Broner wont throw punches?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> It wasn't nonsense. What he said was true. He's a draw whether you like it or not. He'll be back in main events whether you like it or not...


Well, he certainly won't be the main event to any more Charlo cards...


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Why do you think Broner wont throw punches?


_Because he doesn't train to._


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

CASH_718 said:


> What flaws did he show? Why are you failing to mention that he stepped up and gave away a huge size advantage to Broner and still won almost every round. Seriously fuck off.


why are you lying about the size advantage...how was it "huge"?...because he was a half-division smaller? dude, gtfoh. your guy won....no reason to embellish.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> part of the problem with broner is the problem tyson had...too much success too young. fighters like that lose that hunger...that sense or urgency. a young, upcoming broner would have done so much better, because garcia really aint all that.


You mean like the Broner who got gifts against Marvin Quintero and Daniel Ponce De Leon??


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Zopilote said:


> Gilberto Roman, Finito, and a young JMM sounds about right. All Nacho Beristain trained fighters. Imagine Mikey trained by Beristain.


ripping combos into motherfuckers...ouch


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Broxi said:


> Yeah, I think when a guy is being outclassed so badly, the minute he does anything positive there's a temptation there to throw him the round out of mercy.


a lot of those early rounds garcia won were based on a difference of one combination to the body....and most of his punches were being caught on broners arms and gloves....so, as usual the punchstat was very misleading. they probably landed the same number of clean punches, but garcia threw so many more that he gets the edge by default.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> garcia is NOT a skill level above broner....they're about the same in terms of skill. the difference is broner doesn't have the "bombs away" mentality....far too cautious


Garcia's a little faster (not that Broner is slow) and Garcia clearly has a much better ring IQ.

Given that, I thought there were a few "nail biting " rounds, in the second third of the fight. When Broner grew a set and actually moved forward, imposing his size on Garcia, he actually landed a few meaningful shots.

Then 2 rounds later he turned back into Mr. Earmuffs Girly-Man, and (evidently) started working on his post-fight excuses instead of throwing punches.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> a lot of those early rounds garcia won were based on a difference of one combination to the body....and most of his punches were being caught on broners arms and gloves....so, as usual the punchstat was very misleading. they probably landed the same number of clean punches, but garcia threw so many more that he gets the edge by default.


Mikey was also landing a LOT of jabs. Stinging power jabs, not range-finders. Lots were blocked, but lots also got through.

Broner's jab was barely there.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Zopilote said:


> You mean like the Broner who got gifts against Marvin Quintero and Daniel Ponce De Leon??


gift? so, if broner wins a close fight it's a gift? anybody else wins a close fight and it's like, it coulda gone either way...broner wins a close fight and mufuckas never forget or forgive. wtf...the hate is strong!


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

nuclear said:


> so who do you guys compare MG to? they said Arguello, I think if I had to pick I'd say Finito





Zopilote said:


> Gilberto Roman, Finito, and a young JMM sounds about right. All Nacho Beristain trained fighters. Imagine Mikey trained by Beristain.





Lester1583 said:


> Mikey's style is almost an exact replica of Yuri Arbachakov's textbook perfection.
> 
> An americanized and modernized take on it - more power/less boxing-oriented, no inside game.
> 
> Team Garcia - the first ever Soviet-Mexican school of fighting?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> _Because he doesn't train to._


Somebody shouldve been honest with this cat a long time ago.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891494214567043072


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Cableaddict said:


> Mikey was also landing a LOT of jabs. Stinging power jabs, not range-finders.
> Broner wasn't.


bullshit!...it was broner outlanding garcia with the jabs early....garcia was landing the body combos...he's land one good combo to the body and they would act like that won him the round....i don't have a prob with the decision, but don't overstate the case for garcia.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Somebody shouldve been honest with this cat a long time ago.


You know how it goes with guys like that; the people that are honest are excluded from the circle.

Floyd tried to tell 'em that one time...


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

-


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> bullshit!...it was broner outlanding garcia with the jabs early....garcia was landing the body combos...he's land one good combo to the body and they would act like that won him the round....i don't have a prob with the decision, but don't overstate the case for garcia.


You must have watched a different fight.

Hint: "thrown" and "landed" are two different things.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Cableaddict said:


> Garcia's a little faster (not that Broner is slow) and Garcia clearly has a much better ring IQ.
> 
> Given that, I thought there were a few "nail biting " rounds, in the second third of the fight. When Broner grew a set and actually moved forward, imposing his size on Garcia, he actually landed a few meaningful shots.
> 
> Then 2 rounds later he turned back into Mr. Earmuffs Girly-Man, and (evidently) started working on his post-fight excuses instead of throwing punches.


i was happy to see broner start to mix it up a lil bit...but he fell back into his usual null pattern just as it looked like he had garcia in his sights and could punish him.... very disappointing performance by broner. as far as the speed, there's no way garcia is even close to broner in terms of speed and reflexes.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Cableaddict said:


> You must have watched a different fight.
> 
> Hint: "thrown" and "landed" are two different things.


i tend to actually pay attention to the action in the ring...so, maybe we did see different fights. in the version i saw, broner was outjabbing garcia and garcia was outworking broner overall... and if you're relying on compubox to tell you how many punches landed, you obviously have no idea how that system works.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

Send Broner to Roach, the dumb ass has skills but is too hard headed


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

I watched the Charlo/Heiland fight and saw almost right off the bat that the Argentine had leg issues, and bad ones at that. I'd not be surprised if it is found out he has a torn ACL or similar problem with his left knee before entering the ring. His legs just weren't under him in any way.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> gift? so, if broner wins a close fight it's a gift? anybody else wins a close fight and it's like, it coulda gone either way...broner wins a close fight and mufuckas never forget or forgive. wtf...the hate is strong!


Close fights that he should have lost against much smaller fighters.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> *i was happy to see broner start to mix it up a lil bit...but he fell back into his usual null pattern just as it looked like he had garcia in his sights and could punish him.... very disappointing performance by broner. *as far as the speed, there's no way garcia is even close to broner in terms of speed and reflexes.


Exactly.

But I can't even begin to agree with you on Garcia's speed. Not reflexes, Broner excels there, but hand speed? Pretty even Head speed? Garcia hands down. Speed moving around the ring? Garcia again.

All Broner has is a lightning counterpunch. As we saw tonight, that's not the whole story.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

paloalto00 said:


> Send Broner to Roach, the dumb ass has skills but is too hard headed


broner has all the talent....but even the most talented guy needs proper guidance. that lil tirade after the fight dont seem like he learned anything from tonight's loss...he lost to a guy he had all the tools to beat....in fact, he kinda exposed mikey a lil bit...but he has too much pride to do any real soul searching.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> *i tend to actually pay attention to the action in the ring...so, maybe we did see different fights. i*n the version i saw, broner was outjabbing garcia and garcia was outworking broner overall... and if you're relying on compubox to tell you how many punches landed, you obviously have no idea how that system works.


Fair enough.

I'll have to watch it again to see which one of us has gone senile. :hat

- But don't ever accuse ME of believing in compu-box or punch stat numbers! 
HERESY, SIR !


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Zopilote said:


> Close fights that he should have lost against much smaller fighters.


dude, just admit you hate broner and end this nonsense.... you know if that was anybody else in there instead of broner, you wouldn't have a problem with the decision


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> broner has all the talent....but even the most talented guy needs proper guidance. that lil tirade after the fight dont seem like he learned anything from tonight's loss...he lost to a guy he had all the tools to beat....in fact, he kinda exposed mikey a lil bit...but he has too much pride to do any real soul searching.


He has close ties with Headbangers gym too which are known to be very aggressive, so I have no idea who is encouraging this passive bullshit


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> dude, just admit you hate broner and end this nonsense.... you know if that was anybody else in there instead of broner, you wouldn't have a problem with the decision


Nope.

He got gifts.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Cableaddict said:


> Exactly.
> 
> But I can't even begin to agree with you on Garcia's speed. Not reflexes, Broner excels there, but hand speed? Pretty even Head speed? Garcia hands down. Speed moving around the ring? Garcia again.
> 
> All Broner has is a lightning counterpunch. As we saw tonight, that's not the whole story.


i violently, completely and utterly disagree with you about the speed ..and even if, hypothetically speaking, garcia is faster, he didn't win the fight on the strength of his speed...it was all volume and high technical ability.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Broner's Broner's biggest enemy.
> 
> His strengths are bullying physically weaker fighters, an ok high guard, solid power and a fighting heart.
> 
> ...


Yeah agreed on everything. Idk why he was so negative. He took Mikey's power better than vise versa


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Zopilote said:


> Yes, i hate broners ass and so i will never forgive and forget how he got decisions in close fights....even though it was the judges who scored the fight, not broner
> 
> .


i fixed the post for you, bro.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

how the fk you let a guy outpunch by a big margin when you in the last round and you know you behind in the fight?...who does that?


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah agreed on everything. Idk why he was so negative. He took Mikey's power better than vise versa


after round 6, i figured, broner's taken some good shots from garcia, and he was able to take them well...and after he hurt garcia a couple of times later in the fight, i was ok, he's gonna apply some pressure...but instead he just followed garcia around the ring behind a high guard....just let the fight slip away from him....i wouldn't be surprised if this performance throws broner into a depression...it was a missed opportunity in a meaningful fight in his career.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> i fixed the post for you, bro.


:lol:


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> after round 6, i figured, broner's taken some good shots from garcia, and he was able to take them well...and after he hurt garcia a couple of times later in the fight, i was ok, he's gonna apply some pressure...but instead he just followed garcia around the ring behind a high guard....just let the fight slip away from him....i* wouldn't be surprised if this performance throws broner into a depression*...it was a missed opportunity in a meaningful fight in his career.


I hope so. Then hopefully he'll get his stupid fucking head out of his stupid fucking arse and stop calling himself the second coming.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

LMAO @ Jacobs saying he thought Broner won.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> after round 6, i figured, broner's taken some good shots from garcia, and he was able to take them well...and after he hurt garcia a couple of times later in the fight, i was ok, he's gonna apply some pressure...but instead he just followed garcia around the ring behind a high guard....just let the fight slip away from him....i wouldn't be surprised if this performance throws broner into a depression...it was a missed opportunity in a meaningful fight in his career.


Yeah Mikey wasn't going to take 12 rounds of that body attack Broner threw out late in the fight, but he's a head case.

And I told my friend that this loss would screw Broner. He came in as focused as he can be and still lost.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

that was a fascinatingly pointless fight.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

gumbo2176 said:


> I watched the Charlo/Heiland fight and saw almost right off the bat that the Argentine had leg issues, and bad ones at that. I'd not be surprised if it is found out he has a torn ACL or similar problem with his left knee before entering the ring. His legs just weren't under him in any way.


I want to see how the commission is gonna try to get out of being responsible...


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah Mikey wasn't going to take 12 rounds of that body attack Broner threw out late in the fight, but he's a head case.
> 
> And I told my friend that this loss would screw Broner. He came in as focused as he can be and still lost.


Because he didn't need to? He already neutralized Broner throughout the majority of the fight. Mikey even punked his ass by putting his hands down and Absolute Bitch did nothing.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Medicine said:


> LMAO @ Jacobs saying he thought Broner won.


If you watch the fight without sucking Garcia's dick that's not a completely unreasonable judgement.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Because he didn't need to? He already neutralized Broner throughout the majority of the fight. Mikey even punked his ass by putting his hands down and Absolute Bitch did nothing.


Yeah Broner is a talented metal midget


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

steviebruno said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891494214567043072


That's not confidence, that's pure ignorant hubris. That's part of Broner's downfall, he can't accept the fact that he's not what he thinks he is. A smart down to earth fighter would have figured out a while back that it's time to go back to the old drawing board.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah Broner is a talented metal midget


I don't think it's fair to Garcia to say he only won because Broner is a headcase. Broner wasn't going balls out for a reason, he did it against others why not against Garcia?

Garcia pitched a near shutout, why can't he get credit? Had a "slick" fighter done the same you'd all be heaping praise.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> If you watch the fight without sucking Garcia's dick that's not a completely unreasonable judgement.


Just stop dude. Garcia easily handled Broner.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> @knowimuch
> @941jeremy
> @paloalto00
> 
> ...


Done deal


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Broner not nearly as slick as Tyrone Woodley


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Done deal


G.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah agreed on everything. Idk why he was so negative. He took Mikey's power better than vise versa


He never got hit with anything flush because be fought so negative. If he opened up more, Garcia would've landed clean and hurt him. Do we forget that Garcia is a counter puncher and was forced to be the aggressor because Broner refused to open up?

This is boxing people. Act like you know something about it!!!


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Dealt_with said:


> If you watch the fight without sucking Garcia's dick that's not a completely unreasonable judgement.


Go away!


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Dealt_with said:


> If you watch the fight without sucking Garcia's dick that's not a completely unreasonable judgement.


It was easy money for Garcia. You're really not dealing_with it.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> He never got hit with anything flush because be fought so negative. If he opened up more, Garcia would've landed clean and hurt him. Dso we forget that Garcia is a counter puncher and was forced to be the aggressor because Broner refused to open up?
> 
> This is boxing people. Act like you know something about it!!!


Suck his dick then ******


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Tage_West said:


> that was a fascinatingly pointless fight.


????


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah Mikey wasn't going to take 12 rounds of that body attack Broner threw out late in the fight, but he's a head case.
> 
> And I told my friend that this loss would screw Broner. He came in as focused as he can be and still lost.


When he comes forward and let's his hands go he s damn near unstoppable. He hurt Maidana, hurt Porter, hurt Garcia, but he want fight in a way that'll maximize his potential which should be a come forward technically sound slugger. Very frustrating that someone with cement feet tried to be a one shot at a time counter puncher


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol Garcia is a pound for pound fighter for landing a lot of punches on arms and gloves, while receiving clean head shot counters. Broner lost that fight by being inactive, talent for talent he is clearly above Garcia.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Mexi-Box said:


> Because he didn't need to? He already neutralized Broner throughout the majority of the fight. Mikey even punked his ass by putting his hands down and Absolute Bitch did nothing.


garcia wasn't doing anything to neutralize broner...broner was simply not active enough. and like everybody else noted, that's a glaring flaw in broner's style. you're giving garcia credit for something that he had nothing to do with...as far as garcia dropping his hands, why didn't he do that when broner was raking him over with them body punches and left hooks to the head late in the fight? why was garcia running like bitch instead?


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

ElKiller said:


> It was easy money for Garcia. You're really not dealing_with it.


[email protected] money....some mufukkas will just say anything.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> garcia wasn't doing anything to neutralize broner...broner was simply not active enough. and like everybody else noted, that's a glaring flaw in broner's style. you're giving garcia credit for something that he had nothing to do with...as far as garcia dropping his hands, why didn't he do that when broner was raking him over with them body punches and left hooks to the head late in the fight? why was garcia running like bitch instead?


Ydksab shut the fuck up


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

CASH_718 said:


> He never got hit with anything flush because be fought so negative. If he opened up more, Garcia would've landed clean and hurt him. Do we forget that Garcia is a counter puncher and was forced to be the aggressor because Broner refused to open up?
> 
> This is boxing people. Act like you know something about it!!!


 he DID open up you fool...and when he did, he visibly hurt garcia...the question is why didn't he open up MORE!....and the reason, as he showed in other fights is because broner's style is a low-output style. that leaves him at a big disadvantage against swarmers like maidana and porter...garcia learned from watching those fights that broner doesn't do well when he's in with guys who have a high work rate.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I don't think it's fair to Garcia to say he only won because Broner is a headcase. Broner wasn't going balls out for a reason, he did it against others why not against Garcia?
> 
> Garcia pitched a near shutout, why can't he get credit? Had a "slick" fighter done the same you'd all be heaping praise.


give me a few examples of guys that broner went balls out against....


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Dealt_with said:


> Lol Garcia is a pound for pound fighter for landing a lot of punches on arms and gloves, while receiving clean head shot counters. Broner lost that fight by being inactive, talent for talent he is clearly above Garcia.


i agree with you....if its about talent, garcia is a level below broner....but talent doesn't always win fights...garcia is a hard worker...broner is not. that was the difference in the fight. a workmanlike performance by garcia and a lackadaisical effort by broner.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah Mikey wasn't going to take 12 rounds of that body attack Broner threw out late in the fight, but he's a head case.
> 
> And I told my friend that this loss would screw Broner. He came in as focused as he can be and still lost.


i think the loss will fk with broner....don't see how he's gonna be able to stomach this one. maidana was a bigger guy and so was porter....but no excuse for losing to mikey garcia...garcia is a good fighter, but broner had opportunities to win this and he didnt step up to the plate like he needed to.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> [email protected] money....


Winning about 10 out of 12 rounds IS easy money in book.



ShinyDiscoBall said:


> .some mufukkas will just say anything.


No shit!
vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv



ShinyDiscoBall said:


> why was garcia running like bitch instead?


----------



## UK fight fan (Apr 22, 2016)

It really pisses me off how Broner is a 4 weight world champion, because the sanctioning bodies and TV stations wanted to give them to him because he does a cheap Mayweather impression (between fights anyway). 

A 4 weight world champ whose best win is maybe DeMarco, or a ref and judges aided win over a shot Paulie


----------



## kevcefc (Jun 7, 2013)

Broner seems too scared of gassing to let his hands go for the duration of a fight 

If he was more aggressive and took the fight to the opponent he'd be class

When he lets his hands go he looks absolute quality


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Deal with it


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Garcia fight went pretty much how I thought it would. I expected Broner to pick it up and maybe win a round or two atleast but his psychology was so evasive, defeated and on the back foot. Not a good night at all for AB. Garcia won it all imo.

Garcia has some of the best fundamentals, timing and patience in the sport. He stepped it up another level here without giving away too much at all. 37-0 he is a big scalp in the sport no doubt. I am not convinced he has much icing on the cake though. Id like to see him against Crawford but the 'he can come here to showtime' comment shows that is unlikely to happen.

Considering the 135 140 divisions arent great right now id expect Garcia to stay undefeated for a while yet.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

UK fight fan said:


> It really pisses me off how Broner is a 4 weight world champion, because the sanctioning bodies and TV stations wanted to give them to him because he does a cheap Mayweather impression (between fights anyway).
> 
> A 4 weight world champ whose best win is maybe DeMarco, or a ref and judges aided win over a shot Paulie


AB can claim anything he wants. He can sit in the mirror and call himself the greatest for all i care. Hes not fooling anyone, the resume is not worth the history books despite what thinks. He is/was relevant at best but nothing special


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Broner - Garcia purses:


> Mikey Garcia $1,000,000
> 
> Adrien Brober $1,000,000
> 
> ...


J.Jones - Cormier UFC purses:


> Daniel Cormier: $1,040,000 ($1,000,000 to show, $40,000 Reebok sponsorship)
> 
> Tyron Woodley: $540,000 ($500,000 to show, $40,000 Reebok sponsorship)
> 
> ...


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Broner - Garcia purses:
> 
> J.Jones - Cormier UFC purses:


Jon jones 500k....

That UFC money...


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> Jon jones 500k....
> 
> That UFC money...


And people wonder* why McGregor is doing what he's doing.

*Not literally, of course.


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

Watched the fights thid morning.

I thought Garcia was dominant until the last few rounds where it looked like he ran out of steam a little bit. Nothing drastic but he looked like he lost the snap on his shots and his movement slowed. Broner was able to come back into it a bit but he was well beaten by that point. Every time AB tried to open up through the first 9 or so rounds he was caught with a stiff jab or hook that seemed to dissuade him. Garcia is a lovely textbook fighter. Guys like Loma and Crawford will be much more difficult for him to time though, even if i highly doubt those fights happen with the Arum/Haymon factor. 

Miller is pretty basic and slow but he does some subtle stuff that makes him a problem with his size and strength. He does a pretty good job taking the steam off his opponents shots and is surprisingly effective with combinations for such a big man, when he traps his opponent on the ropes at least. The top guys in the division should have too many issues catching him something big as he comes in, but below that he causes issues to everyone imo. We could see his stamina being more of a problem if he is forced to work harder than he was last night.

Charlo fight unfortunately ended up being a farce. Heiland looked off from the first second. If anything i was a little dissapointed in Charlo not capitalising earlier and more effectively. I guess Heilands injury gave him a pretty awkward juttery rhythm but really Charlo should have been all over him.

Katie Taylor looked good. Of all the women boxers ive seen (not many) i enjoy watching her the most. Good solid shots and some decent skills. Like how she goes to body and head with her combos.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

fucking ifs and buts candy and nuts, Broner didnt fight that way because Garcia wouldn't let him


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Thomas Crewz said:


> Broner was able to come back into it a bit but he was well beaten by that point. Every time AB tried to open up through the first 9 or so rounds he was caught with a stiff jab or hook that seemed to dissuade him.


A fact that seems lost on some people here


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> i agree with you....if its about talent, garcia is a level below broner....but talent doesn't always win fights...garcia is a hard worker...broner is not. that was the difference in the fight. a workmanlike performance by garcia and a lackadaisical effort by broner.


Give me a breakdown of what Broner does better than Garcia that makes him more talented, note, not more athletic, more talented as a boxer


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Had it 120-110

Couple of close rounds, garcia won on 3rd gear


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> When he comes forward and let's his hands go he s damn near unstoppable. He hurt Maidana, hurt Porter, hurt Garcia, but he want fight in a way that'll maximize his potential which should be a come forward technically sound slugger. Very frustrating that someone with cement feet tried to be a one shot at a time counter puncher


Broner got hit clean many times, garcia was just better


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> garcia wasn't doing anything to neutralize broner...broner was simply not active enough. and like everybody else noted, that's a glaring flaw in broner's style. you're giving garcia credit for something that he had nothing to do with...as far as garcia dropping his hands, why didn't he do that when broner was raking him over with them body punches and left hooks to the head late in the fight? why was garcia running like bitch instead?


Yh eating a jab, getting off set by a jab, eating counters when going forward had nothing to do with neutralising Broner

Who ran?

He boxed and moved at the end, he had a massive lead


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

It was a shame to not see Mikey go to the body much more. He kept going with 1, 2 up top, but when Broner had his hands up It was frustrating Garcia would continue to go with the 1, 2 and he was just hitting the gloves and not often getting through Broner's defence. Jabs to the body and straights to the body I am sure would have had an affect on Broner. I am pretty sure Maidana went to the body vs Broner with good success.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Lester1583 said:


> Broner - Garcia purses:
> 
> J.Jones - Cormier UFC purses:


That reebok sponsorship is such a damn robbery

Guy's like Jones could make 500k just off sponsorship money


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

The Kraken said:


> Give me a breakdown of what Broner does better than Garcia that makes him more talented, note, not more athletic, more talented as a boxer


He's more 'slick'


----------



## Thomas Crewz (Jul 23, 2013)

It's Too Big said:


> It was a shame to not see Mikey go to the body much more. He kept going with 1, 2 up top, but when Broner had his hands up It was frustrating Garcia would continue to go with the 1, 2 and he was just hitting the gloves and not often getting through Broner's defence. Jabs to the body and straights to the body I am sure would have had an affect on Broner. I am pretty sure Maidana went to the body vs Broner with good success.


Yeah i was surprised not to see him jab to the body after Maidana's success with it.

Garcia is much more cautious than Maidana though so i guess he didn't want to leave himself open for counters


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I thought Mikey won every round. Broner's confidence was completely broken in that Maidana loss. He's no longer willing to exchange, and the things that made him relevant like combos and bodywork require the willingness to exchange. Insane how quickly he turned into Berto.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

The usual suspects here wondering about the if's and but's about Broners performance. He got beat easy by Mikey Garcia, I had 1 round for Broner, round 9 and i am being generous.
Every major fight Broner had he has lost, he will be a fighter who others fighters pad their resume with in the future.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Broner hasn't been right for years. Everytime he loses he shrugs his shoulders, thanks the haters, and reminds everyone he just gotta paycheck. His heart is not in this.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

SouthPaw said:


> I thought Mikey won every round. Broner's confidence was completely broken in that Maidana loss. He's no longer willing to exchange, and the things that made him relevant like combos and bodywork require the willingness to exchange. Insane how quickly he turned into Berto.


I disagree to an extent, he was broken yes, but vs mikey he had a great camp, he came into in shape, he did everything right

He started off with the right game plan first two rounds, when he realised mikey had pop that he can't just stand centre of the ring, he shut off, that's where his corner was poor, he didn't need motivation, he needed tactics at that point. He ate straight rights throughout

Even in the championship rounds he looked to slug it out, but he got countered hard and still walked through heavy shots to get to him. he tried his best to win this fight unlike the porter fight.

He's simply wasted couple of years and hasnt improved. He's got a poor corner that never gives him advice, at his very best, with the very best cornermen mikey would still edge him out, he has no chance with a poor corner. Mikey had Robert and Eduardo Garcia on top of his own well schooled brain, how would Broner outhink all of them, 'cmon man, be a man' is poor corner work.

In post fight you could compare it to the porter fight, porter fight he didn't care and collected paycheck

This one he was dejected, he was visibly upset, but as soon as he realised he was on camera half way through interview, he turn on his 'arrogance', it was one of the most evident defensive mechanism to make it look like he's all good.

Maidana beat him down, yes. 
Porter fight, he didn't try, so he didn't care. 
Mikey fight, he tried, he lost, he was broken.

I hope he ditches his useless team and goes with proper team, hell I'll like to see him work with the garcias.

He's got many options, loyalty is one thing but he can't have them running his camp or his corner


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> ????


well, 
diamond belt
doesnt prove how good garcia is at this weight
doesnt prove how finished broner is
fight was pretty boring
both have lost little in this. 
expect to see broner in a world title fight soon. in a leo gamez x rocky juarez sort of multiweight world level but limited way.

as my friend at the bar said when it finished "that will be a fight in years to come to be described as 'it happened' "


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Broner hasn't been right for years. Everytime he loses he shrugs his shoulders, thanks the haters, and reminds everyone he just gotta paycheck. His heart is not in this.


Which in turn reminds us all he's an underachieving cunt.

He's pretty much all I hate about boxing. Thank God for Marcos Maidana.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> well,
> diamond belt
> *doesnt prove how good garcia is at this weight*
> doesnt prove how finished broner is
> ...


To a certain extent it proves how good Garcia is as a boxer - namely he didn't need to get out of first gear to beat a World/Elite-level boxer. In turn it also proves how shit Adrien Broner is, given he's learnt fucking nothing since he cried his way out of the Maidana fight.

Diamond belt, World belt, interim, anything...that says nothing to me about the fight game. If you'd have put Mayweather against Pacquiao in 2010 for a few quid and no title then I'd have bought it times a million, fuck the politics. You don't have to fight for any belt if you're fighting the best available to you at that point in time. The rest is all about money. Fuck that.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

KO-KING said:


> I disagree to an extent, he was broken yes, but vs mikey he had a great camp, he came into in shape, he did everything right
> 
> He started off with the right game plan first two rounds, when he realised mikey had pop that he can't just stand centre of the ring, he shut off, that's where his corner was poor, he didn't need motivation, he needed tactics at that point. He ate straight rights throughout
> 
> ...


absolutely glorious post. 
it was something like the 5th round when it was clear the red light was flashing that something needed to change and as he turned and walked back to his corner they where clapping and telling him "there you go"...slip the right hand, no? get under his left and leave out the side, no?. just that feeling of him sitting down then going "so what you gonna do boss?"


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

I agree with @MichiganWarrior if he stopped trying to be like Floyd and fought with a style more suited for him like a peak a boo tyson/qawi or even Aaron Pryor, a more offensive style he would've been much more successful.

Too many black fighters of this generation keep trying to pull off the shoulder roll and most of them suck. They need to go back to basics.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

And judging by this fight TC would eat mikeys ass up.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> garcia wasn't doing anything to neutralize broner...broner was simply not active enough. and like everybody else noted, that's a glaring flaw in broner's style. you're giving garcia credit for something that he had nothing to do with...as far as garcia dropping his hands, why didn't he do that when broner was raking him over with them body punches and left hooks to the head late in the fight? why was garcia running like bitch instead?


He looked like he couldn't breath, but he was right there throwing punches in the 12th. The fuck are you talking about? Dominant Garcia decision. If Broner would've opened up from the start, he would've got stopped.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I don't think it's fair to Garcia to say he only won because Broner is a headcase. Broner wasn't going balls out for a reason, he did it against others why not against Garcia?
> 
> Garcia pitched a near shutout, why can't he get credit? Had a "slick" fighter done the same you'd all be heaping praise.


I want to be fair to Mikey. He's one of my favorite fighters, but Broner has done this in several fights. Mikey did a great job at punching Broner's gloves in the fight and pivoting out which kept Broner from getting off. But Broner did fight the wrong fight for most of it. You can tell he was weary of the power, but it was obvious after the 5th round that Broner could take Mikey's power.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> He never got hit with anything flush because be fought so negative. If he opened up more, Garcia would've landed clean and hurt him. Do we forget that Garcia is a counter puncher and was forced to be the aggressor because Broner refused to open up?
> 
> This is boxing people. Act like you know something about it!!!


Broner got hit plenty. He took a flush right hook and came back with 2 punches in an exchange unfazed. I told yall before the fight that Mikey moving up to 140 wasn't about to KO Broner who's only been down vs Maidana


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

OneTime said:


> I agree with @MichiganWarrior if he stopped trying to be like Floyd *and fought with a style more suited for him like a peak a boo tyson/qawi or even Aaron Pryor*, a more offensive style he would've been much more successful.
> 
> Too many black fighters of this generation keep trying to pull off the shoulder roll and most of them suck. They need to go back to basics.


I don't think he has the basics to fight like any of the above.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I want to be fair to Mikey. He's one of my favorite fighters, but Broner has done this in several fights. Mikey did a great job at punching Broner's gloves in the fight and pivoting out which kept Broner from getting off. But Broner did fight the wrong fight for most of it. You can tell he was weary of the power, *but it was obvious after the 5th round that Broner could take Mikey's power*.


Couldn't beat him in a boxing match this time, next time or the next ten times though. He's a shithouse of a figher is Broner. Talent wasted.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Trail said:


> To a certain extent it proves how good Garcia is as a boxer - namely he didn't need to get out of first gear to beat a World/Elite-level boxer. In turn it also proves how shit Adrien Broner is, given he's learnt fucking nothing since he cried his way out of the Maidana fight.
> 
> Diamond belt, World belt, interim, anything...that says nothing to me about the fight game. If you'd have put Mayweather against Pacquiao in 2010 for a few quid and no title then I'd have bought it times a million, fuck the politics. You don't have to fight for any belt if you're fighting the best available to you at that point in time. The rest is all about money. Fuck that.


true. but as it has been said it's sort of unsure where he is. it felt more like broner didnt really turn up with all the tools. and what garcia did in that situation was brilliant, resourceful and disciplined. he has always been a pressure technician(...pressician? scrap that). but he showed good movement. size wise. yep he is a 140lber no qualms.

and 2nd para, this brings up something im worried about a bit more. with the way the belt-orgs (*spits) are getting chopped and changed and trying to force fights into some form of title i.e. diamond belt to get their org in public view. the world titles and therefore the world titlists are becoming more and more pushed to the back. and as much as adrian broner being a 4 division titlist it means that less promoted, less managed and soemtime less protected fighters are going to not get ranked and therefore not get the acclaim when they get to world level. if broner can jump up to 154 to fight a vacant belt in january against john thompson or brian rose lets say. that means the org now has to reconfigure the rankings for him to be acceptable challenger. there are many guys at 154 who have been campagining for years who won't get a shot. and if that continues the belts fade to obscurity..fuck em they did it to themselves. but it's being replaced with a tv based economy.
the only example i can see is if we removed the grand slams in tennis. the only match people would watch is federer vs nedal vs murray vs jokovic. and thus the pyramid crumbles...but it's alright because the level of tenis is great. they are the best in the business and they deserve the money more than anyone else. but for anyone outside that elite it would be a great hinderance to their livelihood.

i feel it is just 'big boxing' cutting the ladder that they climbed up from.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> true. but as it has been said it's sort of unsure where he is. it felt more like broner didnt really turn up with all the tools. and what garcia did in that situation was brilliant, resourceful and disciplined. he has always been a pressure technician(...pressician? scrap that). but he showed good movement. size wise. yep he is a 140lber no qualms.
> 
> and 2nd para, this brings up something im worried about a bit more. with the way the belt-orgs (*spits) are getting chopped and changed and trying to force fights into some form of title i.e. diamond belt to get their org in public view. the world titles and therefore the world titlists are becoming more and more pushed to the back. and as much as adrian broner being a 4 division titlist it means that less promoted, less managed and soemtime less protected fighters are going to not get ranked and therefore not get the acclaim when they get to world level. if broner can jump up to 154 to fight a vacant belt in january against john thompson or brian rose lets say. that means the org now has to reconfigure the rankings for him to be acceptable challenger. there are many guys at 154 who have been campagining for years who won't get a shot. and if that continues the belts fade to obscurity..fuck em they did it to themselves. but it's being replaced with a tv based economy.
> the only example i can see is if we removed the grand slams in tennis. the only match people would watch is federer vs nedal vs murray vs jokovic. and thus the pyramid crumbles...but it's alright because the level of tenis is great. they are the best in the business and they deserve the money more than anyone else. but for anyone outside that elite it would be a great hinderance to their livelihood.
> ...


I said to a friend of mine this morning how completely calm, disciplined and complete Mikey Garcia was last night. He took candy from a kid with Broner last night, to steal an American phrase.

I'm trying my hardest not to hate Adrien Broner, but it's tough. I think he's a jumped up cunt who tells you he's _a_ when really he's _b_. He never showed up last night. I scored it a shut-out for Garcia - 120-108. I could give him maybe (and it's a big maybe) one round. And Broner is About Billions. He's About Fuck All as it stands today.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

OneTime said:


> I agree with @MichiganWarrior if he stopped trying to be like Floyd and fought with a style more suited for him like a peak a boo tyson/qawi or even Aaron Pryor, a more offensive style he would've been much more successful.
> 
> Too many black fighters of this generation keep trying to pull off the shoulder roll and most of them suck. They need to go back to basics.


i'm not even convinced with his peek a boo. his guard is stupid high. elbows practically at eye level. his jab from that comes forma strange angle.

if i could. i would try a sort of side on half guard like a sort of randall bailey. means he can create distance. and leaves his left hand free to jab or lead a hook. it's just when he loads that bloody left shoulder way in the air you know he is doing his shoulder roll routine...floyd doesnt always roll his shoulder he sometimes gets inside the pocket with a high guard to put them off balance, toney sometimes walks away or comes towards you and does a joe frazier/archie moore cross arm rolling left hook gambits. it limits you to which punches you can throw and with broner he isnt leading with his right hand much more with it.

but then again. if you look at the majority of fighters post ali who where doing ali shuffles, the dancing to the left while whipping a jab. the amount of tall fighters who used to ruck their lead hand back and fourth when they where jabbing because the where inspired by tommy hearns. the short black trunks and socks with a high guard swaying their head back and fourth after the rise and demise of mike tyson. nah i have to admit i prefer the shoulder roll be an inspiration for some.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Trail said:


> I said to a friend of mine this morning how completely calm, disciplined and complete Mikey Garcia was last night. He took candy from a kid with Broner last night, to steal an American phrase.
> 
> I'm trying my hardest not to hate Adrien Broner, but it's tough. I think he's a jumped up cunt who tells you he's _a_ when really he's _b_. He never showed up last night. I scored it a shut-out for Garcia - 120-108. I could give him maybe (and it's a big maybe) one round. And Broner is About Billions. He's About Fuck All as it stands today.


but that personality will sell fights and thus the "elite" merry go round continues.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Tage_West said:


> absolutely glorious post.
> it was something like the 5th round when it was clear the red light was flashing that something needed to change and as he turned and walked back to his corner they where clapping and telling him "there you go"...slip the right hand, no? get under his left and leave out the side, no?. just that feeling of him sitting down then going "so what you gonna do boss?"


They told him to be a man ffs

Useless fuckers


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I want to be fair to Mikey. He's one of my favorite fighters, but Broner has done this in several fights. Mikey did a great job at punching Broner's gloves in the fight and pivoting out which kept Broner from getting off. But Broner did fight the wrong fight for most of it. You can tell he was weary of the power, but it was obvious after the 5th round that Broner could take Mikey's power.


Maybe because he fought negatively for 80% of the fight...had Broner really opened up Garcia would've lit him up.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Trail said:


> Couldn't beat him in a boxing match this time, next time or the next ten times though. He's a shithouse of a figher is Broner. Talent wasted.


Yeah Mikey is more skilled, but Broner could have done what Broner does best. Come forward and beat up a smaller fighter.

Mikey isn't that good in the pocket thus why Salido was troubling him late in the fight and Broner is best when he's shoulder to shoulder. Mikey did a great job of avoiding the inside fight in the 11th, but Broner didn't try hard enough to get there throughout the fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Maybe because he fought negatively for 80% of the fight...had Broner really opened up Garcia would've lit him up.


Maybe early on, but Mikey's power started to faze. And even the few times that Broner would get hit flush, he took them very well. That does speak to Mikey's skill very well, because it was his skill and discipline that won him this fight, not his size and power that people claimed he used at 126 and 130.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Broner's style has an identity crisis. He's only effective coming forward but insists on doing Floyd's shoulder roll routine, and yet the only counter he sometimes gets off is the left hook. 

On top of that he gets too panicky when hit. He backs straight up and shells up. He doesn't know how to counter more than one punch.at a time and can't blend his offense and defense. It's either one or the other.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

KO-KING said:


> They told him to be a man ffs
> 
> Useless fuckers


cheerleading is not leading.

also to finish this off,

his post fight interview he said something like "i'm not tired, i'm not hurt" and that struck me back to a guy called Pat Barrett who fought for his first and then only world title fight. 
at the end of the fight his trainer Bryan Hughes said "how tired are you" to which barretts repsonse was "i'm good i've got loads of energy" to be shut down with "theres your problem then" he loses on the cards and the wagon soon fell apart and derailed his career and arguably his life.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah Mikey is more skilled, but Broner could have done what Broner does best. Come forward and beat up a smaller fighter.
> 
> Mikey isn't that good in the pocket thus why Salido was troubling him late in the fight and Broner is best when he's shoulder to shoulder. Mikey did a great job of avoiding the inside fight in the 11th, but Broner didn't try hard enough to get there throughout the fight.


Top man.

Broner is always going to be a fighter who you question how good he could have been had he tried that little bit harder...

...instead of being a fucking media whore.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Broner's style has an identity crisis. He's only effective coming forward but insists on doing Floyd's shoulder roll routine, and yet the only counter he sometimes gets off is the left hook.
> 
> On top of that he gets too panicky when hit. He backs straight up and shells up. He doesn't know how to counter more than one punch.at a time and can't blend his offense and defense. It's either one or the other.


i think it was years back glen mccrory noted that his trailing leg is in constant indecision on what it is doing. Wide stance means he can't get in or out of range so he wings his punches, which is probably why he loves leading with his left hook than with a right lead.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Tage_West said:


> cheerleading is not leading.
> 
> also to finish this off,
> 
> ...


The thing is, Broner couldn't figure mikey out, his corner didn't do its job, in porter fight I understand, he was demotivated, here he tried, just didn't know what to do

Broner should have targeted mikeys soft body, mikey is not big enough at 140, he's a 135lb fighter


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Maybe early on, but Mikey's power started to faze. And even the few times that Broner would get hit flush, he took them very well. That does speak to Mikey's skill very well, because it was his skill and discipline that won him this fight, not his size and power that people claimed he used at 126 and 130.


Started to faze? Broner was just as weary of it late but knew he had to do something . You could've given Broner the 9th and the 12th (they were close rounds too), it's not like he dominated the last third of the fight.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

KO-KING said:


> The thing is, Broner couldn't figure mikey out, his corner didn't do its job, in porter fight I understand, he was demotivated, here he tried, just didn't know what to do
> 
> Broner should have targeted mikeys soft body, mikey is not big enough at 140, he's a 135lb fighter


Broner's best work was to the body but he just wasn't active enough. He doesn't have a winning mentality.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

It's Too Big said:


> It was a shame to not see Mikey go to the body much more. He kept going with 1, 2 up top, but when Broner had his hands up It was frustrating Garcia would continue to go with the 1, 2 and he was just hitting the gloves and not often getting through Broner's defence. Jabs to the body and straights to the body I am sure would have had an affect on Broner. I am pretty sure Maidana went to the body vs Broner with good success.


exactly...this is why the judges scored the fight closer than most of the viewers.... viewers shouldn't ever listen to the commentary. bernstein and malignaggi never even bothered to mention that the vast majority of garcia's punches either missed or landed on broner's arms. they make it sound like all those garcia shots were scoring blows. i had garcia winning 7-5. but thats because i could see that most of his punches simply weren't LANDING....to me a punch has to LAND for it to be a scoring blow...but after a while, if one guy is throwing 90% of the punches and landing 5 and the other guy is throwing only 10% of the punches and landing 5, the guy who throws more wins because the sheer volume will sway the viewers and it LOOKS like he's doing more.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Started to faze? Broner was just as weary of it late but knew he had to do something . You could've given Broner the 9th and the 12th (they were close rounds too), it's not like he dominated the last third of the fight.


Yeah Mikey out worked him and won those rounds, but Mikey was getting hurt more often.

It's ok man. Mikey couldn't ko a bigger, durable fighter. Doesn't mean he's not the shit


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

broner's problem appears to me that he's no longer a hungry fighter...the maidana fight shouldn't have destroyed his confidence because maidana was a bigger guy and far more experienced...chalk it up to a learning experience. but what i saw last night was a fighter who no longer fights with a sense of urgency...it's all the early success...the 4 titles, the millions he's earned, a beautiful young family, all the other silly distractions...all of that robs a fighter of his focus adn his edge. to be honest, broner hasn't looked consistently sharp in the last few years....the granados fight was a disgrace. i was hoping he'd be more serious for the garcia fight, but you can't shake all your bad habits in one training camp. somebody else mentioned virgil hunter or freddy roach...maybe that's teh change broner needs.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah Mikey is more skilled, but Broner could have done what Broner does best. Come forward and beat up a smaller fighter.
> 
> Mikey isn't that good in the pocket thus why Salido was troubling him late in the fight and Broner is best when he's shoulder to shoulder. Mikey did a great job of avoiding the inside fight in the 11th, but Broner didn't try hard enough to get there throughout the fight.


Broner didnt open up because everytime he did Mikey countered him and whilst he wasnt gonna one punch him (Broner has a decent chin) he certaibly had enough power to put Broner in his pocket all night, fearful of getting hit back.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> I want to be fair to Mikey. He's one of my favorite fighters, but Broner has done this in several fights. Mikey did a great job at punching Broner's gloves in the fight and pivoting out which kept Broner from getting off. But Broner did fight the wrong fight for most of it. You can tell he was weary of the power, but it was obvious after the 5th round that Broner could take Mikey's power.


people are trying to give mikey credit for everything broner did wrong. fact is, broner is a flawed fighter on his own without anybody else's help...we've known this for a long time now, but he sometimes shows flashes of potential brilliance and we keep thinking it's a matter of him becoming more mature and learning how to get out of his own way so he can fulfill his potential. at this point, though he needs some serious intervention, maybe even some time away from boxing to get his bearings and decide if he wants to continue his career.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Chatty said:


> Broner didnt open up because everytime he did Mikey countered him and whilst he wasnt gonna one punch him (Broner has a decent chin) he certaibly had enough power to put Broner in his pocket all night, fearful of getting hit back.


when broner opened up he was able to hurt mikey and back him up...so, it makes no sense for you to say "broner didn't open up"...it would make sense if you said "broner opened up but couldn't sustain an attack even though he was bigger and stronger and could take mikey's punch, because broner had the wrong game plan."


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Broner didnt open up because everytime he did Mikey countered him and whilst he wasnt gonna one punch him (Broner has a decent chin) he certaibly had enough power to put Broner in his pocket all night, fearful of getting hit back.


Spot on, Broner has walked smaller guys down before.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> exactly...this is why the judges scored the fight closer than most of the viewers.... viewers shouldn't ever listen to the commentary. bernstein and malignaggi never even bothered to mention *that the vast majority of garcia's punches either missed or landed on broner's arms. they make it sound like all those garcia shots were scoring blows. i had garcia winning 7-5. but thats because i could see that most of his punches simply weren't LANDING*....to me a punch has to LAND for it to be a scoring blow...but after a while, if one guy is throwing 90% of the punches and landing 5 and the other guy is throwing only 10% of the punches and landing 5, the guy who throws more wins because the sheer volume will sway the viewers and it LOOKS like he's doing more.


Fucking hell. We've either got a troll or an idiot here, fellas...

edit: or both.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah Mikey out worked him and won those rounds, but Mikey was getting hurt more often.
> 
> It's ok man. Mikey couldn't ko a bigger, durable fighter. Doesn't mean he's not the shit


He didn't KO him but he took him to school, Mikey's boxing is clearly superior to Broner's. Yet I'm reading post after post about how Broner gave the fight away.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> Broner's best work was to the body but he just wasn't active enough. He doesn't have a winning mentality.


It was a case of

Too little, too late.

That wasn't his game plan like it should have been


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Trail said:


> Fucking hell. We've either got a troll or an idiot here, fellas...
> 
> edit: or both.


Yh, Broner only threw punches for 4 rounds


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> He didn't KO him but he took him to school, Mikey's boxing is clearly superior to Broner's. Yet I'm reading post after post about how Broner gave the fight away.


Broner never showed up.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Trail said:


> Fucking hell. We've either got a troll or an idiot here, fellas...
> 
> edit: or both.


maybe what you need to do, is re-read the post, take some time to digest it and fully understand what was said BEFORE making your predictably stupid reply.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> maybe what you need to do, is re-read the post, take some time to digest it and fully understand what was said BEFORE making your predictably stupid reply.


Okay, I'll break it down simply -

I didn't listen to Showtime or Sky or whoever broadcast it because I was watching on a shitty old stream, as a consequence I couldn't hear commentary. Even if I could hear commentary (which I did when I watched it again this afternoon) I'm not going to listen to someone like Darren fucking Barker's synopsis.

"the _*vast*_ majority of garcia's punches either missed or landed on broner's arms"

No they didn't, a lot of Garcia's punches landed. A lot of Garcia's punches landed to the tune of the first 5 rounds for Garcia, arguably 6, and the fucking rest quite comfortably.

The rest of your post, I'm sorry, I'm not having. It's shit. Broner got his arse handed to him, 120-108, maybe one round fifth or 6th was a swing round. Aside from that he never showed up.

I'm not one to slate boxers for not showing up as I know first hand how hard the fight game is. My main beef with Adrien Broner is how he tells you how great he is, and he isn't.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Trail said:


> Okay, I'll break it down simply -
> 
> I didn't listen to Showtime or Sky or whoever broadcast it because I was watching on a shitty old stream, as a consequence I couldn't hear commentary. Even if I could hear commentary (which I did when I watched it again this afternoon) I'm not going to listen to someone like Darren fucking Barker's synopsis.
> 
> ...


when you say a lot of garcia's punches landed, obviously you and me were watching two completely different fights...i saw about 7 out of 8 garcia punches getting blocked or missing. garcia was more successful scoring cleanly with body punches, but had very little success landing upstairs... which was why two of the judges had it 8-4 even though garcia was throwing at a rate almost 3 to 1 over broner.

Secondly, the last part of my post, i acknowledge that simply by virtue of sheer volume, i gave the fight to garcia. if broner had been more assertive he might have discouraged garcia's consant flow of aggression, but he let it be a one-sided fight in garcia's favor, so while they might have actually LANDED a comparable number of punches, you gotta give it to the guy who put forth 3 times as much effort.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> when you say a lot of garcia's punches landed, obviously you and me were watching two completely different fights...i saw about 7 out of 8 garcia punches getting blocked or missing. garcia was more successful scoring cleanly with body punches, but had very little success landing upstairs... which was why two of the judges had it 8-4 even though garcia was throwing at a rate almost 3 to 1 over broner.
> 
> Secondly, the last part of my post, i acknowledge that simply by virtue of sheer volume, i gave the fight to garcia. if broner had been more assertive he might have discouraged garcia's consant flow of aggression, but he let it be a one-sided fight in garcia's favor, so while they might have actually LANDED a comparable number of punches, you gotta give it to the guy who put forth 3 times as much effort.


With all due respect to you, we will agree to disagree.

I had Garcia way up, to the extent it was almost a shut-out. That's all I have to say about it. He took Broner to school. It's a damn good job Adrien Broner has a good PR team around him, because in boxing terms he's fucked. He'll be broke in ten years time.

About Billions. He'll be searching for cents in a few years.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Honestly, when and if Broner watches this fight, he should be ashamed of himself...


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

@Trail agreed except the rounds could have been give to Broner.
Only round i found for Broner was the 9th and i was feeling generous.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah Mikey is more skilled, but Broner could have done what Broner does best. Come forward and beat up a smaller fighter.
> 
> Mikey isn't that good in the pocket thus why Salido was troubling him late in the fight and Broner is best when he's shoulder to shoulder. Mikey did a great job of avoiding the inside fight in the 11th, but Broner didn't try hard enough to get there throughout the fight.


I'm seeing a lot of "could have, should haves" from you and some of the other Broner defenders. Broner "should have and could have " except he didn't and couldn't because of what Mikey DID. End of.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

nvs said:


> @Trail agreed except the rounds could have been give to Broner.
> Only round i found for Broner was the 9th and i was feeling generous.


Broner was fucked after 5. He needed a KO after that, and it wasn't going to happen. Kid couldn't plant his feet and trade as he's not that kind of fighter. He couldn't fight the fight he wanted to fight. Garcia on the other hand fought the fight he had to fight. Cool, calm and clinical. He got the job done.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Broner needs to be more of a pacquiao than a mayweather


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Like I pointed out in this thread during the fight, Broner at one point walked worward and almost got his head knocked off by a JAB, his head didn't snap bakc like a sniper sht him in the forehead befcause the punch hit his gloves, it was because ofp unches like that that Broner wasn't walking Garcia down. unbelievable rewriting of history here


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

It's hilarious how much hate people have for Broner. Haven't seen a single person try to take away from what Mikey did, just the same thing people say every single Broner fight, he isn't nearly as offensive as he should be. Literally said every fight he has, but saying it now is making excuses and defending and rewriting history lol. Every single person has said Mikey won it and deserves the win. 

Broner tries to be Mayweather and should be the opposite. Boxing fans have said this from the moment he started that defensive first shit. It's made him look bad in other fights and was no different this fight. If he was more offensive he would have made a far better fight. Nobody has said he'd surely win if he did, it would just be a far better fight and his only chance at success.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Divi253 said:


> It's hilarious how much hate people have for Broner. Haven't seen a single person try to take away from what Mikey did, just the same thing people say every single Broner fight, he isn't nearly as offensive as he should be. Literally said every fight he has, but saying it now is making excuses and defending and rewriting history lol. Every single person has said Mikey won it and deserves the win.
> 
> Broner tries to be Mayweather and should be the opposite. Boxing fans have said this from the moment he started that defensive first shit. It's made him look bad in other fights and was no different this fight. If he was more offensive he would have made a far better fight. Nobody has said he'd surely win if he did, it would just be a far better fight and his only chance at success.


Saying he didn't come forward due himself and not because of Mikey is taking away what Mikey did, so would Gavin Rees/Eloy Perez/ Antonio Demarco al haveb eaten the version of Broner last night? since he walked those fighters down and not Garcia?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Saying he didn't come forward due himself and not because of Mikey is taking away what Mikey did, so would Gavin Rees/Eloy Perez/ Antonio Demarco al haveb eaten the version of Broner last night? since he walked those fighters down and not Garcia?


Those were at least 3 years ago. Has Broner fought like that against anyone since then? Not someone on a Mikey Garcia level, any fighter period? What about Granados, was he really offensive against him? It's not the level of opposition anymore IMO, Broner doesn't have the offensive mindset.. And @Bogotazo pointed out he doesn't react well to getting hit at these higher weights, so once he does his offense suffers. It's not Mikey specifically although he did amazing, Broner has issues being offensive and this is far from the first fight people have pointed it out.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Broner's style has an identity crisis. He's only effective coming forward but insists on doing Floyd's shoulder roll routine, and yet the only counter he sometimes gets off is the left hook.
> 
> On top of that he gets too panicky when hit. He backs straight up and shells up. He doesn't know how to counter more than one punch.at a time and can't blend his offense and defense. It's either one or the other.


This has been said several Broner fights, yet now saying it is taking away from Mikey when I think everyone saying this is a bigger Garcia fan than Broner.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Divi253 said:


> Those were at least 3 years ago. Has Broner fought like that against anyone since then? Not someone on a Mikey Garcia level, any fighter period? What about Granados, was he really offensive against him? It's not the level of opposition anymore IMO, Broner doesn't have the offensive mindset.. And @Bogotazo pointed out he doesn't react well to getting hit at these higher weights, so once he does his offense suffers. It's not Mikey specifically although he did amazing, Broner has issues being offensive and this is far from the first fight people have pointed it out.


But Garcia is the guy coming up in weight, he was being dropped by Rocky Martinez when Broner was beating those guys, so why couldn't Broner walk him down? Because Garcia kept cracking him in the face and body when he did, I know Broner doesn't react well to being hit by bigger guys, which is why I picked Maidana to slaughter him, but Mikey was the smaller man in the ring


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Divi253 said:


> This has been said several Broner fights, yet now saying it is taking away from Mikey when I think everyone saying this is a bigger Garcia fan than Broner.


Why was Broner overreacting to every single feint Garcia made if he wasn;t worried about Garcias power?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> But Garcia is the guy coming up in weight, he was being dropped by Rocky Martinez when Broner was beating those guys, so why couldn't Broner walk him down? Because Garcia kept cracking him in the face and body when he did, I know Broner doesn't react well to being hit by bigger guys, which is why I picked Maidana to slaughter him, but Mikey was the smaller man in the ring


Broner doesn't react to getting hit at these higher weights period. Again, who had Broner been offensive against lately for you to suggest it was the power Mikey had vs the other fighters he's faced lately? Who did he Demarco since that fight at that lower weight?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Why was Broner overreacting to every single feint Garcia made if he wasn;t worried about Garcias power?


Broner was worried about getting hit period. I've never said Mikey doesn't have power or it wasn't a factor, I'm saying it wasn't the sole factor as Broner has been fighting the same way against other opponents. Unless you believe they all have Garcia power... He could have been more tentative due to Mikey power, but he was going to be tentative regardless when he got hit because he's shown us in other fights against lesser punchers he does that.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Divi253 said:


> Broner doesn't react to getting hit at these higher weights period. Again, who had Broner been offensive against lately for you to suggest it was the power Mikey had vs the other fighters he's faced lately? Who did he Demarco since that fight at that lower weight?


The fact that Broner made tough work of journeymen like Carlos Molina(got busted up and annihilated by Amir Khan) and John Molina speaks of his weaknesses as a fighter, that he cants handle guys his own size (Mikey was not supposed to be Broners size) speaks about his weaknesses as a fighter, is it things he DOESNT do, or things he CANT do? If it's things he cant do then how in the fucking hell is Broner more talented than Mikey Garcia which is the assertion some people are making in this thread but just "doesn't do enough"


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Divi253 said:


> Broner was worried about getting hit period. I've never said Mikey doesn't have power or it wasn't a factor, I'm saying it wasn't the sole factor as Broner has been fighting the same way against other opponents. Unless you believe they all have Garcia power... He could have been more tentative due to Mikey power, but he was going to be tentative regardless when he got hit because he's shown us in other fights against lesser punchers he does that.


Is this because of bad gameplans or because of his limitations as a fighter?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> The fact that Broner made tough work of journeymen like Carlos Molina(got busted up and annihilated by Amir Khan) and John Molina speaks of his weaknesses as a fighter, that he cants handle guys his own size (Mikey was not supposed to be Broners size) speaks about his weaknesses as a fighter, is it things he DOESNT do, or things he CANT do? If it's things he cant do then how in the fucking hell is Broner more talented than Mikey Garcia which is the assertion some people are making in this thread but just "doesn't do enough"


I don't believe anyone thinks Broner is more talented than Mikey Garcia, if they do I surely don't agree. All I'm saying is Broner has been fighting like he did last night, it wasn't something new because Mikey had amazing power or something else. Mikey came out and had a great fight, pointing out the flaws Broner has shown previously and saying they still exist does not take away from that.

I think it's doesn't do. He can but doesn't have the mentality to take the risks needed. Guess some would call that can't if he can't get past the mental block.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Is this because of bad gameplans or because of his limitations as a fighter?


Mental limitations combined with a bad corner.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Divi253 said:


> I don't believe anyone thinks Broner is more talented than Mikey Garcia, if they do I surely don't agree. All I'm saying is Broner has been fighting like he did last night, it wasn't something new because Mikey had amazing power or something else. Mikey came out and had a great fight, pointing out the flaws Broner has shown previously and saying they still exist does not take away from that.
> 
> I think it's doesn't do. He can but doesn't have the mentality to take the risks needed. Guess some would call that can't if he can't get past the mental block.


Fair enough but those other guys were saying it


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Divi253 said:


> Mental limitations combined with a bad corner.


No arguments about the corner


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Fair enough but those other guys were saying it


Gotcha, I'll leave that for them to argue. I just don't like the idea that pointing out flaws Broner has been shown and people said were the reason they were picking Mikey before the fight is somehow defending him or rewriting how things played out. Mikey can have a great fight as well as Broner show his same flaws, doesn't have to be one or the other to me.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Divi253 said:


> Gotcha, I'll leave that for them to argue. I just don't like the idea that pointing out flaws Broner has been shown and people said were the reason they were picking Mikey before the fight is somehow defending him or rewriting how things played out. Mikey can have a great fight as well as Broner show his same flaws, doesn't have to be one or the other to me.


But guys like Granados and the Molinas were fighting Broner they way other fighters who've had success with Broner were fighting him, getting in his face and working him over while he stands there being lazy, hell even tiny Rees was able to take round off him this way but was so small Broner overpowered him, Mikey just thoroughly outboxed him and I don't think any amount of walking forward would have changed the fight for Broner. If anything, Mikey just showed another way to beat him, his IQ is just way way higher than Broners who honestly is pretty one dimensional


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> But guys like Granados and the Molinas were fighting Broner they way other fighters who've had success with Broner were fighting him, getting in his face and working him over while he stands there being lazy, hell even tiny Rees was able to take round off him this way but was so small Broner overpowered him, Mikey just thoroughly outboxed him and I don't think any amount of walking forward would have changed the fight for Broner. If anything, Mikey just showed another way to beat him, his IQ is just way way higher than Broners who honestly is pretty one dimensional


I think Mikey could have very well out boxed Broner over 12 even if Broner came forward throwing punches the whole fight, he's an amazing technician.. But I also think Broner at least had a chance to catch Mikey and make it interesting if he went forward throwing punches. The way he fought he had no chance to win in my opinion, he's not good enough fighting that way. Yet he continues to do it..


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Divi253 said:


> I think Mikey could have very well out boxed Broner over 12 even if Broner came forward throwing punches the whole fight, he's an amazing technician.. But I also think Broner at least had a chance to catch Mikey and make it interesting if he went forward throwing punches. The way he fought he had no chance to win in my opinion, he's not good enough fighting that way. Yet he continues to do it..


But I did see him attempt it and he walked onto punches, including that jab I mentioned that almost decapitated him, he was visibly wary after that, so I disagree with you in the sense that Mikey did have something to do with him not being more aggressive


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

In fact Broners own jab was falling so short that it's usually the hallmark of a fighter too afraid to commit for fear of being countered

I think they're called "keep away punches"


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> @knowimuch
> @941jeremy
> @paloalto00
> 
> ...


I wanted this avy all along


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> But I did see him attempt it and he walked onto punches, including that jab I mentioned that almost decapitated him, he was visibly wary after that, so I disagree with you in the sense that Mikey did have something to do with him not being more aggressive


I didn't say Mikey didn't have anything to do with it, I said it wasn't solely because of Mikey and HIS power specifically. Broner has been tentative against fighters with less pop and timing than Mikey. Mikey may have made him more tentative, but him not being offensive isn't something that was exclusive to this Mikey fight. That's all.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Divi253 said:


> I didn't say Mikey didn't have anything to do with it, I said it wasn't solely because of Mikey and HIS power specifically. Broner has been tentative against fighters with less pop and timing than Mikey. Mikey may have made him more tentative, but him not being offensive isn't something that was exclusive to this Mikey fight. That's all.


not exclusive to this fight of course but what Mikey was offering him was different to what those guys were offering, at least in those fights Broner is still usually doing enough to win so there's rarely a sense of urgency in him, this fight it was obvious he was getting beaten and he had to turn it up, which I did see him try (at least) and fail, he looked afraid to even fully commit to his jab at tims like I said, let alone walking forward, throwing keepaway jabs from out of range usually the sign of a fighter who is afraid to commit


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

ElKiller said:


> I'm seeing a lot of "could have, should haves" from you and some of the other Broner defenders.


That's cuz we're black and voted for Trump.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I hate Andrade


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> He didn't KO him but he took him to school, Mikey's boxing is clearly superior to Broner's. Yet I'm reading post after post about how Broner gave the fight away.


Mikey is clearly better, but it's frustrating watching Broner fight the wrong fight for 90% of the fight. It's clear he was better coming forward, but instead of making that adjustment in round 3, he does it in round 10.



Divi253 said:


> It's hilarious how much hate people have for Broner. Haven't seen a single person try to take away from what Mikey did, just the same thing people say every single Broner fight, he isn't nearly as offensive as he should be. Literally said every fight he has, but saying it now is making excuses and defending and rewriting history lol. Every single person has said Mikey won it and deserves the win.
> 
> Broner tries to be Mayweather and should be the opposite. Boxing fans have said this from the moment he started that defensive first shit. It's made him look bad in other fights and was no different this fight. If he was more offensive he would have made a far better fight. Nobody has said he'd surely win if he did, it would just be a far better fight and his only chance at success.


exactly, well said. I've said this first round vs Granados that he needs to throw more and come forward. I said it against Porter. I said it against Paulie. Every fight really.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> I'm seeing a lot of "could have, should haves" from you and some of the other Broner defenders. Broner "should have and could have " except he didn't and couldn't because of what Mikey DID. End of.


what's your point?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah Mikey out worked him and won those rounds, but Mikey was getting hurt more often.
> 
> *It's ok man. Mikey couldn't ko a bigger, durable fighter. Doesn't mean he's not the shit*


It's hard to say if Garcia's power translates to 140, though you would assume so.

I think that in this fight he simply wasn't going for a KO. It seemed to me that he threw very few shots with full support, torso twist, etc.

It was more like he made a conscious decision to trade speed & output for power.
- A very wise decision against a dangerous counterpuncher like Broner.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> It's hard to say if Garcia's power translates to 140, though you would assume so.
> 
> I think that in this fight he simply wasn't going for a KO. It seemed to me that he threw very few shots with full support, torso twist, etc.
> It was ore like he made a conscious decision to trade speed & output for power.
> - A very wise decision against a dangerous counterpuncher like Broner.


That's true, but at 126, Mikey's power was scary. He was very patient then and it seemed like he would knock out guys on accident at times.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> i think it was years back glen mccrory noted that his trailing leg is in constant indecision on what it is doing. Wide stance means he can't get in or out of range so he wings his punches, which is probably why he loves leading with his left hook than with a right lead.


That's a great observation.

The reason I knew Mikey would win this easily is because he can fight from outside and explode in-out to score points, whereas Broner cannot. Broner can fight moving forward, but he can't explode forward. and that's probably exactly because of his stance.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> what's your point?


It's more than clear in my post.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Broner doesn't know how to use his athleticism to complement his average technique and his ring intelligence is subpar. 

He needs to be matched against come forward brawler types from now on, and only at 140.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah its coulda woulda shoulda, how many athletes could we say that about though. Hell Zab Judah has more potential than Broner in his pinky toe. So did Andre Dirrell and a host of has beens.Time to move on, Broner is what he is, fighters rarely change styles at this stage in their careers and the hate he gets is deserved.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

This reaction to the fight is perfect


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

I think Broner could do with a change of trainer and getting rid of what looks like alot of yes men in his circle, he looks to comfortable having things his own way in his camp, I think he could do with a more of a no nonsense trainer to bring down to earth...

When he stepped on the gas late on and let his punches go he did push Mikey back and landed some good shots, he is clearly a very talented fighter, winning 4 world tiles in 4 divisions etc I think he just coasts and sits back too much for my liking ... 

Its been said before, but Broner just seems to lack the right mindset... Saying Mikey looked quality, great to have him back active in the sport...


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Give me a breakdown of what Broner does better than Garcia that makes him more talented, note, not more athletic, more talented as a boxer





rjjfan said:


> Broner doesn't know how to use his athleticism to complement his average technique and his ring intelligence is subpar..


I wonder where this idea came from that Broner is particularly gifted athletically. I've seen a lot of people talk about his athleticism being one of his strengths. He certainly never struck me as being noticeably more athletic than the rest of the crowd. He balloons up between fights and isn't particularly mobile or fast (other than his hands). He can perform well to the final bell which shows he's got the engine to go 12 rounds consistently but that's hardly the standard I'd use to rate someone's athleticism highly.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Kurushi said:


> I wonder where this idea came from that Broner is particularly gifted athletically. I've seen a lot of people talk about his athleticism being one of his strengths. He certainly never struck me as being noticeably more athletic than the rest of the crowd. He balloons up between fights and isn't particularly mobile or fast (other than his hands). He can perform well to the final bell which shows he's got the engine to go 12 rounds consistently but that's hardly the standard I'd use to rate someone's athleticism highly.


He was very mobile and fast on his feet when he was younger, he's also explosive and physically strong with good fast twitch muscles and as you say can go the 12 rounds despite ballooning up between fights, those are athletic gifts to me


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> He was very mobile and fast on his feet when he was younger, he's also explosive and physically strong with good fast twitch muscles and as you say can go the 12 rounds despite ballooning up between fights, those are athletic gifts to me


How young are we talking about? I think the first fight I saw of Broner's was against Rees (4 and a half years ago) and have always thought of him as fairly flat footed. I mean, he moves around the ring but not in what I would call a characteristically athletic way. His agility and fitness don't appear to me to be anything significantly above average for his level and I don't particularly see him as a strong fighter. A fighter at that level should be able to do 12 rounds without gassing. Most can.

For me, Broner's strengths are his fast hands and accuracy.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Kurushi said:


> How young are we talking about? I think the first fight I saw of Broner's was against Rees (4 and a half years ago) and have always thought of him as fairly flat footed. I mean, he moves around the ring but not in what I would call a characteristically athletic way. His agility and fitness don't appear to me to be anything significantly above average for his level and I don't particularly see him as a strong fighter. A fighter at that level should be able to do 12 rounds without gassing. Most can.
> 
> For me, Broner's strengths are his fast hands and accuracy.


Preety young, from Willie Kickett to when he blitzed Litzau in the first

The only other fighter of recent years off the top of my head who could blow up between fights and still have the stamina to go 12 is Hatton, albeit Hatton fought at a much harder pace than Broner, you say most fighters his level should be able to go 12, true, most fighters of his level should train a hell of a lot harder than he does too


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

NoMas said:


> I think Broner could do with a change of trainer and getting rid of what looks like alot of yes men in his circle, he looks to comfortable having things his own way in his camp, I think he could do with a more of a no nonsense trainer to bring down to earth...
> 
> When he stepped on the gas late on and let his punches go he did push Mikey back and landed some good shots, he is clearly a very talented fighter, winning 4 world tiles in 4 divisions etc I think he just coasts and sits back too much for my liking ...
> 
> Its been said before, but Broner just seems to lack the right mindset... Saying Mikey looked quality, great to have him back active in the sport...


Broner was able to step on the gas late only because he'd been saving it for the entire fight. Winging punches near the end is nothing special, and he _still_ was getting out-thrown by Garcia at the end. Adrien Broner fights exactly how he trains; shells up, throws a couple of counters, tries to walk his man down, and rests for 75% of each round while talking crap.

Well, against Garcia, he tried the counters and missed basically all of them early on. He tried to walk Garcia down but was backed up with heavy jabs and one twos. He tried to rest and got outworked. He tried to talk crap and Garcia ignored him and kept punching him in the face and stomach.

It's more than a mindset with AB, always has been. His high guard is no good against fighters his size because he can't generate offense from it, aside from a telegraphed counter hook. His jab has no snap, he pushes his right hand all the time, and the guard is too high and leaves his body wide open.

How do you mimic Floyd and not throw a proper right hand?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Preety young, from Willie Kickett to when he blitzed Litzau in the first
> 
> The only other fighter of recent years off the top of my head who could blow up between fights and still have the stamina to go 12 is Hatton, albeit Hatton fought at a much harder pace than Broner, you say most fighters his level should be able to go 12, true, most fighters of his level should train a hell of a lot harder than he does too


I mean, if we're talking about 8 years ago at Superfeather then I don't think we can reliably call him athletically special in 2017 at 140/147.
Being able to lose a lot of weight and then fighting for 12 rounds isn't the hallmark of athleticism. Chavez Jr cut ridiculous weight to get to 160 and his best round against Martinez was the 12th. Not that Chavez moves as much as Broner or has as fast hands but the point being that weight-cutting and performing well late in a fight isn't synonymous with being athletic. Being in decent shape all year round is certainly a good start. I'm not calling Broner a slob or anything but athleticism isn't one of your strengths when you're walking around like this between fights:

:abflabbynsick
I think of Mayweather, Pac, Loma and the aforementioned Sergio when I think of fighter's who have noticeably impressive athleticism. Broner for sure trains hard but that doesn't convince me he's any more athletic than Thurman, Crawford, Spence, Garcia, Porter, Brook, Postol etc...


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Kurushi said:


> I mean, if we're talking about 8 years ago at Superfeather then I don't think we can reliably call him athletically special in 2017 at 140/147.
> Being able to lose a lot of weight and then fighting for 12 rounds isn't the hallmark of athleticism. Chavez Jr cut ridiculous weight to get to 160 and his best round against Martinez was the 12th. Not that Chavez moves as much as Broner or has as fast hands but the point being that weight-cutting and performing well late in a fight isn't synonymous with being athletic. Being in decent shape all year round is certainly a good start. I'm not calling Broner a slob or anything but athleticism isn't one of your strengths when you're walking around like this between fights:
> 
> :abflabbynsick
> I think of Mayweather, Pac, Loma and the aforementioned Sergio when I think of fighter's who have noticeably impressive athleticism. Broner for sure trains hard but that doesn't convince me he's any more athletic than Thurman, Crawford, Spence, Garcia, Porter, Brook, Postol etc...


But you can be a natural athlete and still piss it away by eating shit and partying all the time, to me I think it's obvious Broner has physical gifts that you don't get through training, that's athleticism, I don't think Broner trains hard at all, despite what he said about this camp


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

steviebruno said:


> Broner was able to step on the gas late only because he'd been saving it for the entire fight. Winging punches near the end is nothing special, and he _still_ was getting out-thrown by Garcia at the end. Adrien Broner fights exactly how he trains; shells up, throws a couple of counters, tries to walk his man down, and rests for 75% of each round while talking crap.
> 
> Well, against Garcia, he tried the counters and missed basically all of them early on. He tried to walk Garcia down but was backed up with heavy jabs and one twos. He tried to rest and got outworked. He tried to talk crap and Garcia ignored him and kept punching him in the face and stomach.
> 
> ...


Yeah exactly, it's easy to say "why does he always leave it late"? When it's his opponent who has been exerting themselves throughout the whole fight while Broner does nothing, it's pretty easy to turn it on when your opponent is tired, Pavlik said the same thng I did, he wanted to turn it on towards the ends of the rounds but was worried abuot what was coming back


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> *But you can be a natural athlete and still piss it away by eating shit and partying all the time*, to me I think it's obvious Broner has physical gifts that you don't get through training, that's athleticism, I don't think Broner trains hard at all, despite what he said about this camp


Yeah that's true. I guess he has it in him (or did) to be more athletic than he has been in recent years but I think it's reaching at this point to think his athleticism sets him apart from his competition.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Kurushi said:


> Yeah that's true. I guess he has it in him (or did) to be more athletic than he has been in recent years but I think it's reaching at this point to think his athleticism sets him apart from his competition.


Well to be fair I was only talking in regards to Garcia and reminding the guy who said Broner was more talented than Garcia to give me technical talents rather than pure physical ones, rather than saying Broner was an athletic monster


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> Broner was able to step on the gas late only because he'd been saving it for the entire fight. Winging punches near the end is nothing special, and he _still_ was getting out-thrown by Garcia at the end. Adrien Broner fights exactly how he trains; shells up, throws a couple of counters, tries to walk his man down, and rests for 75% of each round while talking crap.
> 
> Well, against Garcia, he tried the counters and missed basically all of them early on. He tried to walk Garcia down but was backed up with heavy jabs and one twos. He tried to rest and got outworked. He tried to talk crap and Garcia ignored him and kept punching him in the face and stomach.
> 
> ...


Im not just talking about just this fight, even in his previous fights when he tried the 'Floyd shoulder roll' for instance he is found wanting imo, but when he comes forward and forces the attack/offence he can looks quality... And Im not sure what SkySports were on about, I thought he won the first round with his jab/attack, Mikey looked like he was patient and scoping Broner out though, so he kinda surrounded the round...

But with regards to this fight, I agree his countering was off, speed may kill but imo timing kills speed, and Mikey's timing was awesome, still I wouldnt say Broner just winged punches randomly, because he was able to hold the centre of the ring at times, I think I gave him 3 rounds overall, off the top I they were (1,9,10) and I also think he hurt Mikey at the end of one of them rounds...

But like you mentioned at the start... training... Thats why I think he would do him well to make a switch of trainers, I get the impression he dictates his training sessions and camps, abit like Mayweather probably does, difference being he's not Mayweather... Broner MAYBE has the chance to rebuild his career and have a fresh start, press the reset button with a change of camps and get out of home town for awhile, because I think if hes not already then one more loss he will be a gate keeper/name on the resume of up and coming fighters, and them big pay days he wants wont come knocking anymore... Also, if hes not winning I cant see promoters etc being bothered to put up with his nonsense either...


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Well to be fair I was only talking in regards to Garcia and reminding the guy who said Broner was more talented than Garcia to give me technical talents rather than pure physical ones, rather than saying Broner was an athletic monster


Yeah fair enough. I've just always felt that his athleticism has been overrated by some but then again I'm not familiar with his very early career so I can't say that with too much certainty.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> That's true, but at 126, Mikey's power was scary. He was very patient then and it seemed like he would knock out guys on accident at times.


Yeah, true. Kind of like a small Kudryashov, sometimes KTFO guys with what looked like a love tap.

This requires some study. - not the worst reason to re-watch some of Mikey's old fights!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

NoMas said:


> I think Broner could do with a change of trainer and getting rid of what looks like alot of yes men in his circle, he looks to comfortable having things his own way in his camp, I think he could do with a more of a no nonsense trainer to bring down to earth...
> 
> When he stepped on the gas late on and let his punches go he did push Mikey back and landed some good shots, he is clearly a very talented fighter, winning 4 world tiles in 4 divisions etc I think he just coasts and sits back too much for my liking ...
> 
> Its been said before, but Broner just seems to lack the right mindset... Saying Mikey looked quality, great to have him back active in the sport...


Barry Hunter helped trained him for Khabib. He should train in D.C. more and spar the Peterson brothers


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Barry Hunter helped trained him for Khabib. He should train in D.C. more and spar the Peterson brothers


Funny you mention that, when I was watching Broner in his corner theo ther night I was trying to think of a trainer who wouldn't have any of Broners nonsense and Hunter was the first to come to mind. Can you imagine Broner asking Barry to brush his hair? He'd probably have to ask his daddy to dislodge Hunters foot from his arse afterwards


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891471959082414081


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10150948397569963


Not showing for me. No longer available it says. :think1


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/892459875699228673


Kurushi said:


> Not showing for me. No longer available it says. :think1


I replaced it with a twitter link to the same video


----------

